# Hull Clinic.



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi, im Rachel and we are just starting at Hull IVF Unit, just wondering how many people are there and who has been and their views, would be gratefull for any poss/neg feedback and any advice, thankyou.


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi,

Im on the waiting list for Hull, and i personally know someone who had IVF through Hull & couldnt fault it, they said everyone is lovely and they also got pg with twin girls on their first attempt at IVF.

Hop you dont mind me asking, but are you going private or NHS. If NHS how long were you on the waiting list for?

Good luck for your treatment!

S
xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hiya, s,
we are going private, we also know of someone that went there and got pregnant with twin boys after their first treatment, i have only heared good upto now so my fingers are crossed!
But i am realistic, i know it doesnt always work first time.


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi there

I have been with Hull for sometime.

The staff are second to none.  You will really be looked after.  It is very much nurse led although major things are decided by the consultants.

I have had 3 BFN's with Hull unfortunately and we paid privately but have now been accepted for NHS funding and so will go again with them.

When do you start??

Good luck and I hope to see your success soon!

Love

Anna xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi there

We are also at Hull.  They have been fantastic and we really cannot fault them in any way. I did become pregnant on our 2nd attempt but devastaingly lost the baby but like Anna we are going with them again. Wishing you lots of love and luck.
Sunniexx


----------



## k1m (Jun 13, 2006)

anna
as you know im in hull, and its rated the best in the country, the nurses i agree are superb, i had alot of dealings with dawn,maxine and the head honchoe denise who are the best..
i have relied to your pm hun
on the nhs hun we had to wait 6months for treatment.

prof killic is also great very caring and listening i never had much dealings with Mr Mcguiness but now im pg he is my consultant..

everyone at the clinic is great cannot fault them, they used to call me trouble as they could never get any blood and denise always had to do it lol


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi, Ladies, we have had one test..(dp, blood test) and we are back 4th oct for semen anaylisis and i just gotta wait for af to show then i can go for my 3 day test, i must say this is the first time i have ever wanted my af to come on time! but i know it wont cos its always muckin me about!
can i ask, this first round of testing, is it a cycle that they just watch? and start properely the next month? there is so much to take in at the first appointment it just didnt sink in, and they also said the unit shuts in december, so maybe they will start me in the new year?? does anyone know when in december they shut and for how long?

                                                          thanx, Rach.


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya Kim - replied to your PM chick and great that you got a BFP.  You give me hope!  Are you gonna find out what colour you have in there?! 

Love

Anna x

Rach - not a clue about when they shut?  Think its from about 20th December to New Year usually.

They usually test to see what your ovarian reserve is (FSH) and your LH/Progesterone to see if you are ovulating and Prolactin etc.  They only get in touch if something is not quite right.  Once you have had the semen analysis they will usually get you back in for a meeting and to discuss the way forward.

Have you had NHS funding confirmed?  We have been waiting 2 years.  And actually paid privately in the end.  Although funding has just been confirmed.

AF always messes me about too when I want her to arrive!  I still secretly hope that I am pg naturally!

Good luck to you

Anna x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

we have just been tonight for our group session and the two week wait here is 18 days long! is it like this anywhere else? we are due to start with my december cycle, has anyone else had to wait this long?


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi 

We are also waiting for my Dec cycle to start a self-funded IVF cycle at Hull.  We have previously gone through IUI at Hull as well and that was an 18 day wait.....seems like it's standard at this clinic.

Keep in touch if you want to chat. 

Take Care
Readie
x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hiya Readie, did you go to the group meeting on the 10th Nov? when is your af due? mine is around the first of dec (hopefully)if it comes on time! we might bump into each other at the clinic, you never know! if you wanna chat just shout. XRachx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Rach

We went to a group talk back in September, but due to work commitments I knew we couldn't start a cycle until December.  So I should hopefully start AF around 6th Dec.  Should make an entertaining Xmas for our partners if we are being down regulated and menopausal!  

Send me a personal email if you want to keep in touch off the message board.

Take care
Readie 
x


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm currently having IVF at hull.  Its my second go and I think the clinic and staff are wonderful.

Take care

Nettie


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hiya, hey thats three of us then, it feels good knowing, not only are we all going through it together but we are at the same place! if you wanna chat at anytime pm me and i will pass on my e-mail or come to think about it i think my msn is on my profile. xrachx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi there!


yikees does that mean I'm first as I'm going through my treatment now.

I can't believe is only 3 of us - such a select gathering   

Nettie


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hiya Nettie, yep you are the first, hows it going? i cant wait to start ours, im getting excited just waiting for my af to arrive, cant believe i actually want her to arrive! and im sure there were a couple of other ladies on here going to hull, it must be just us.


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Nettie and Rach

Its good to know there are other people going through IVF at Hull at the same time.  I too am looking forward to the beginning of Dec.  Hopefully the new year will bring good news for all of us  

Hope things are going ok Nettie - you'll have to let us know of any side effects with the down regulating.

Readie
x


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

H Rach and Readie

I start my stiming injections tonight so if the air turns blue above hull - sorry its me    I'm on a high dose so I have to do 2 injections into my legs along with the DR injection into my tummy. 

This is my second IVf and I've found the DR stage harder this time. I find drinking plenty of water helps with the headache and plenty of sleep helps with the tiredness but with me its the wind Sorry! Now you know why hull has been having gale force winds the last few weeks .  I got some Peppermint tea today and all is well and calm now, thank god!.

I think your both a the worse stage (apart from the 2ww) its the waiting to start that got me, but that's all you seem to do is wait.
Wait to start treatment, wait for your AF to turn up so you can have your DR scan (mine was 10 days late), wait for stiming, wait for egg collection, wait to know if there's any embryos, then wait for your test.  You think you would be used to waiting but unfortunately it doesn't get any easier.

But in the mean time you're all excited as you do feel that at last your doing something, your moving forward.

Anyway best go I've got to get home ready for my stabbing.

Take care 

Nettie


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi,
Sorry to butt in on your thread girls, i just wondered how long you had to wait to get to the top of the waiting list at Hull.
I had unsuccessful tubal op in July and was told IVF only real chance and was put on the waiting list at Hull. They told me its 18 months waiting list, but someone else seems to think its more like 9 months?
How long were you guys on the waiting list for?

S  
xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hiya scooby doo, we are self funded so it was straight away, im not sure about funded but i heared it was around the 9 month mark, also i would ring and see how far on the list you are, they are very helpful there so they should be able to tell you something.xrachx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Scooby

I'm NHS and I had to wait 9 months until I was notified that I had my funding but then I to wait a couple of months because of my cycle and the clinics summer shut down. 

It was about August last year when I was put on the list and I was told that the funding for that year had already been alocated, so I would hear something after April  I heard in May/June time.

Its not too long to wait like some other clinics.  I did ring and ask my PCT (the number is in the phone book).

take care and good luck

Nettie


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Hope you all had a good Xmas.  I started the down regulation injections a couple of nights ago but I don' seem to be having any side effects so far (touch wood).  First scan on the 12th Jan.  Glad to be finally getting on with something now  

Nettie and xrachx - I hope everything is going ok for you both.

Lets hope for a successful new year!

Take care
Readie
x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Just wanted to let you know that there are a few more Hull ladies who come on here. I know of at least 2 others.... its great to know who is having tx at the same clinic as you eh!!!

I am due to start dr again on the 11th January, so am trying to stay calm.

Scooby....I only had to wait 9 months to get to the top of the waiting list, although that was well over a year ago now.

How is everyone else doing?
Love Pi
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

bumpety bump


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Pi...and all t'other Hull ladies

Just wishing you lots of luck for your cycles.

I have a lap on 24 Jan so hopefully Prof Killick will sort me out if he sees anything untoward.

Lots of love

Anna x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone
How are you feeling about the lap Anna- do you know what the procedure involves- I'm not sure.

I have had my repeat HIV and Hep test today- ready to start dr next week- aaaaggghhh

Love Pi


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey sweetie

Not too worried about the lap.  Had 2 before...last one in 2003 but everything was clear?  Strange.  Just want it over and done with...wish I could be awake so I could see what they are doing and making sure they are checking thoroughly enough!  Emailed Prof asking him if he will treat anything he finds there and then.  He must think I am a right pain.

Ooooo DRing next week...how exciting.  Easter might be eggstra special for you!

xxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiyya peeps
I am hoping for a great new 2007- all th ebst to everyone
Pi


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
just wanted to wish you all loads of luck for your forthcomming cycles 
i hope 2007 makes all your dreams come true 

hull clinic is fab so you know you are well looked after 
i might be joining you late on in the year we are thinking of having FET 
our daughter Sophia has just turned 1 !! 
she was concieved on our 4 cycle of ivf at Hull IVF unit 

good luck girls 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Vee good luck with your FET later in the year....Sophia looks adorable on the new piccy!

Lots of love

Anna x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi vee, 
she is gorgeous- how lucky are u?
love pi

ps- u doin' ok anna?


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

bump


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Sorry I've not posted for a while.  Got the first scan tomorrow to check on the down regulating progress.  I’ve found it a lot easier injecting into my stomach than my leg!  Also a good excuse to maintain a bit of extra Xmas flab  

Am I allowed to have a whinge on here and indulge in a bit of feeling sorry for myself?  My younger brother rang from America on Sunday to announce he was going to be a Dad - his girlfriend Melanie is due in August.  Anyway after managing to get through all the congratulations etc I just burst into tears and didn't stop crying for about 4 hours.  I just thought I would be the first to give my mum and dad grandchildren.  Does that sound really selfish or whatever the word is that I am  Friends seem to be announcing pregnancies all over the place and while I am happy for everyone, I just feel so envious.  Anyway can't start dwelling on things otherwise I will just start blubbing and feeling sorry for myself again.  

Anyway, hopefully everything will be ok in tomorrows appointment and then we can take it from there.

Take care everyone and sorry for the ‘woe is me’ moment!
Love
Readie
x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hi Readie
 to you please dont beat yourself up for feeling this way hun 
you are only human and wouldnt be natural if didnt have these feelings  
its so hard when everybody around you are becomming pregnant at the drop of a hat you have been through so much and just want to me a mother yourself xxx
i hope things get a bit easier for you soon 
wishing you lots of luck with your scan    hope this cycle brings you a much deserved BFP 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Vee
Thanks for your message.  Its hard not to feel envious, but then you feel selfish for being envious whilst at the same time trying to be very happy.  Anyway, feeling a lot happier and in control this week.  The scan showed everything was on track and we start the thigh injection on Wednesday.  Starting to feel like a human pin cushion!

I hope the FET goes ok.  Your daughter is gorgeous and gives us all hope!
Take care
Readie
x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello to all you Hull lot

I am taking a well earned break from cycling but I have to tell you it is always on my mind.  As much as I hate going through it all, I also miss it in a strange way partly cos when I am cycling I always have hope.

Anyway, I am having a lap next week so hopefully that will improve my chances.

I have been thinking a little about the Panorama programme too as I always wanted to go to ARGC and just take out a loan for one big chance of a baby.  Maybe I will still do that one day!

I hope you are all well and I wish you ALL every success.

Love

Anna x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hi everyone, i havent posted here for a while, hope things are good with everyone, i started stimming on the 17th of this month, Readie i know what you are saying about the  injecting, its much better doing it in the stomach my leg went into spasms the first time i did it! and the next morning it felt like i had been punched really hard i could hardly stand (ok maybe, it hurt to stand!) it seems to be getting better though, what stims are you on? im on Merional 4 to 1. xrachx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

just bumping this!


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

xrachx

Good luck with your stimming.  I usually end up having EC two weeks after my first stimming injection (just a little indication of how quickly things will go now!).

I recommend taking a multi vit, your folic acid of course and having plenty of protein.  I had a big milkshake each day, boiled eggs, chicken breast etc etc.

Also at EC/ET dont use scented products.  Get out and buy your shampoo, shower gel etc from the Simple range as they are the only scent free products I could find.

Lots of love and luck (keep us updated!)

Anna x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanx anna, i was told about the scented thing a while ago and you just jogged my memory, i will remember that now! i am going for a scan on wednesday to see how things are going in the follicle department hopefully things will be going smoothly, havent had any twinges or pain like i have heared some of the women going on about so i am worrying that it may not be working, what sort of things should i be expecting? i hope you dont mind me asking but i am new at this and am a bit limited in the knowledge department, thanx again xrachx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya Rach and Anna, and all the other Hull peeps.  (loving the photo Anna- have u had your hair done wow)

You have just reminded me about the no scented thing- as I have not done that before and as far as I can see its worth a try. I must be just behing you Rach as I start stimms on the 31st January, last time I was only stimming 10 days before ec- so you are nearly there girl!!!!!

Try not to worry about not feeling any twinges- the first time I felt loads- but then overstimulated- I had 45+ follies. The second time I did not feel a thing but I still had around 25 follicles.

Take care and dont panic!!!

Love Pi xxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Rach, not everyone gets the twinges.  I reckon you will start feeling some just before or just after your scan.  Thats always the time I did.  I also got loads of EWCM (sorry for being so yuk on a Sunday morning) and thought the worst - that I was ovulating and there would be no eggs for them to collect!  It's all completely normal.  Ask me anything you want, I feel like I am an expert now (well for Hull anyway, I want to go to ARGC and am completely overwhelmed by reading up on it all and feel like a newbie!).

Pi, had spent the day keeping baby Coby entertained hence the big hair!  Haha.  I am going to be a proper Auntie today hopefully.  My brother and his wife are at the hospital at the moment as their baby is being induced due to her diabetes.  I am on tenterhooks!  I also worry about how I will be but am sure I will be fine.  Its pregnant ladies that I find myself getting upset about not gorgeous little babies who are there just to be loved and coo'ed over!

Im keeping everything crossed for you girlies.  

Loads of love and luck

Anna x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

ok Minxy, i know what you mean it does get a bit confusing! thankyou.


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

hiya,
Anna, just wanted to say that i will be thinking of you on wednesday- I hope that it all goes well.
Take care

Love Pi


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Pi!

Am absolutely papping my pants!!

Also, at 12.42 today I was made an auntie to a beautiful little girl called Isabelle.  She wasnt due til Feb 13th but had to come early as her mummy has diabetes.  She weighed in at 9lb 15oz and is gorgeous.  She is in SCBU til the end of the week when her blood sugars should stabilise.  Was absolutely lovely to see her and not one little bit of envy just sheer love for her.

Lots of love to youx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 

hows the stimming going readie 
hope its going well and good luck for your scan on wed  i am sure your follies will be growing nicely 
dont worry about not having twinges yet as the other girls have said not everybody gets them i only got them a few days before EC and i got 12 eggs collected on my last cycle 

hiya anna 
congratulations on becomming a proud Auntie to Isabelle 
 good luck for your lap on wed let us know how you get on hun 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Awwww Anna
She is lovely- you must be very proud. Try not to panic about wednesday- it will all be over before you know anything about it!!!

Love Pi


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys
The stimming is going ok - although I’ve not had any of the tingling you’ve all been mentioning!  Got a scan on Wednesday so hopefully lots of follicles will be growing.  Looks like we are on the same cycle dates xrachx! - we might be there at a similar time on Wed afternoon.  Shall we each wear a red rose so we can identify each other    I’m on Merional 3 to 1 so hopefully that is thickening my womb lining nicely as well (which is where my problem lies). 

Has any one got any tips about encouraging womb lining growth - food, vitamins etc?
What’s the deal with the unscented products?  I’ve not heard anything about that.

Congratulations on becoming an aunty Anna - she is gorgeous.

Take care everyone.
Readie
x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Readie my lining has always been fine BUT I used viagra on my last cycle and my lining was actually thinner than it was before without it.  Very strange.  I also developed a hydro.

I know some people take baby aspirin to help with womb lining but Hull dont recommend it.

I think you should get plenty of rest and keep your tummy warm, that way the blood is going where it should be and will make it nice and spongy for your embies to implant.

Good luck at your scans girlies.  Hull are ace!  Denise, Maxine, Dawn and Audrey rock!  As does Prof Killick, Cheeky Steve Maguinnes and Mr Lesny!

x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh good luck for wednesday girls 
i am looking forward to reading your updates 
i know a few people who have taken viagra to help with lining of the womb but they wernt at Hull clinic 

hiya Anna 
i have to agree i love the staff at HULL unit its such a close nit unit 
i have a soft spot for maxine she is so lush and cryed with me once 
and denise she is fantastic and did my last transfer where i got a bfp so i will always be so gratefull to her
good luck girls you are in great hands 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi, Anna, Vee, Readie and Pi, hope things are going well, im a bit nervous about this afternoon, i dont know why as i am going to see if things are going as they should, i still have butterflies though! Readie, i wonder if we will be sat amongst the plants in the waiting room at around about the same time! (i might see if i can find a red rose...lol) i hope it goes well for you, who is the first to have their 2ww? we are about the same time....oohhh, its exciting!


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hi girls, well just to update you on my scan...i had 10 follicles on the left, measuring between 7-9 and i had, get this...21, yes 21, on the right, needless to say they have reduced my dosage over the next couple of days and i am back on Friday, the nurse said my right ovary was acting like an ovary of someone that was around 20, ( i am 35) i dont know whether to be pleased about that or what! well she explained all the risks about over stimulating and what it means, option wise, some are a bit bleak but never mind, and then she said that on friday everything could be fine and we would go ahead with e/c on monday, has anyone had this before and what was the outcome if you had, oh and also my lining was thick aswell, it was 13 and she said they expect it to be around 10 at the finish, bloody hell! nothing ever runs smooth for us!..(sorry about the bloody) how did everyone elses scans go?


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya rach 
glad your scan went well today  
wow you have some fab follies there hun drink loads of water to try to keep the ohss away 
good luck for fri hope you get the go ahead for EC on monday 

hiya Anna 
how are you hope all went well today and you are not in any pain 
thinking about you 

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi guys
Hope everything went ok yesterday Anna- maybe you are still in hospital so either way- ake it easy and update us as to how it went when you feel up to it.

Rach- the scan sound as though it went reasonably well- try not to worry- although i know how hard it is.

Love pi
xxx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Girls

My scan yesterday showed I had 6 on one side and 5 on the other of a decent size, and numerous small ones.  I can't remember what they said about the lining as I seem to have a mental block of details - however they didn’t seem too over concerned.  Usually my DH goes with me and he remembers all the numbers and details.  I have a memory like a sieve  !  My dosage has been increased to 4 powders (two in each leg) and still the one in the stomach.  Another scan booked for Friday.

xrachx you have reacted really well to the drugs. Hopefully upping mine to 4 will do the trick!  Good luck for the appointment on Friday and I hope everything works out for the EC on Monday.

Readie
x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Guess what- 12 days into down regging for ivf- and I did a test as af was late. BFP  Oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Pi xxxxxx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

omg !!!!!!! 
huge congratulations pi 
have a happy healthy pregnancy how wonderfull for you both 
 
luv vee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

OMG!! i saw it on another thread, i bet you are well chuffed!


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies

First of all Pi how fab.  You always were holding out for a natural miracle and your prayers have been answered.  When is your scan?!  Are you having your HCG monitored?! Just goes to prove, there is a God!  Well for some people anyway!

xrachx congrats on your lovely follies.  Not long now til they are retrieved and fertilised.  Woo hoo.

Readie fabulous news about your follies too.  You have a good amount.

Veebee - hello to you and your lovely little girl!

Well my lap on Wednesday has taken its toll.  I didnt get out of hospital til teatime yesterday.  Apparently when they went in there were some adhesions and they caused some bleeding and bruising so I am really really sore.  Prof wanted me to stay in a bit longer just in case there were any problems.  So, the good news is I have both tubes.  The bad news is that they are both completely blocked.  Dye would not even get into them.  So there was no worry about a hydro or it leaking into the womb.  Prof spoke about unblocking them using some sort of wire and about another IVF.  I just want to know why IVF doesnt seem to be working for us though. Surely its not just down to luck when you have had as many cycles as we have and with such good embryos.

He took lots of pics of my bits and it was amazing!  Not how I imagined at all!

Still feel really sick, dizzy and disorientated.  Taken me ages to type this and keep spelling everything wrong and having to correct it!

Lots of love to you all...I will keep you updated.

Ax


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi anna, glad you are home and feeling a bit better, bad news about the tubes, i know how you feel, i only have one and that is blocked, i bet it was amazing looking at pics of your insides! how strange. keep your feet up, rest loads and i hope you are feeling better soon, love rachx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 

its a bit quiet in here 
hope you are all doing well   
i think we need some updates on what you are all upto in treatments etc............

hiya pi 
has it sunk it yet that you are PREGNANT  
hope your feeling well 

xrachx 
congrats on making it to the 2ww 
hope your coping ok was lovely chatting to you the other night 

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

bump !!!


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey Vee

How are you?

I saw that xxrachxx is on her 2ww now.  Fingers crossed for her.

And of course Pi30 is now about 7 weeks pregnant.  Really chuffed for her as have been online buddies for a long while now.

How are you?  Any news on your FET?

We are going to the clinic for a review on Friday.  I am going to ask about Prednisolone, Clexane and Baby Aspirin.

Hope you are ok chick

Anna x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

Hiya Anna 
glad your doing ok wishing you loads of luck for Friday 
hope you get some answers to your questions i know a few people who have used clexane
but i havent heard of Prednisolone ? how does that work ?

no news on my FET yet we are hopefully moving house so will prob have to put it back a little while 
hope all you other girls are doing well 
we need some updates please lol

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya Vee

Apparently Prednisolone lowers your immune system and reduces the chances of your body rejecting the little embie.  I think!

Gonna see what Prof says on Friday and hope it aint a no!

I agree we need updates from the other girls!

Love

A x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hi girls, sorry about not posting for a while, right, i am now on the 6th day of the 2ww, oh its awful! its ages til i have to test, i am doing it on the 16th and its just dragging! i have a couple of syptoms but nothing to shout home about, i have really sore (.)(.), that are getting bigger by the day!, i am a bit tired, knacked if i dont have an afternoon nap but i think that is due to boredum...lol, TMI...coming up....TMI....coming up! i have started to get a slight cm, white,creamy sticky stuff, sorry about that but i wanna no if anyone else has it or maybe there is something wrong, im a 2ww virgin..lol, hows everything with you girls? good i hope, oh and when do you test? if not testing hows things going?


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Rach those are all promising signs and I have everything crossed for you.

You have to stay positive, there is no reason for it not to work sweetie.

My last cycle, when I think they tried to implant, I felt waves of dizziness even when I was sat down.  Look out for that one too!

Stay in touch xxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

hI girls hope you are ok.
Rachx good luck- I know how long the next week or so is going to seem- will keep everything crossed for you

Anna- Hope it goes ok with the Prof on Friday- let us know what you decide to do!!!

As for me I am still hanging on in there- and the good news is that the ivf unit have discharged me- wahey. I am about 7 weeks now, and feeling fat and sick as a dog- but hey I am not complaining.

Love Claire


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

bumpety bump


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Pi, congrats on the   i bet you are so happy! its a bit quite on here isnt it, i know Readie is ok as we have been mailing each other, she is keeping her feet up,good luck Readie! i have had a few af type pains today and backache so dont know whats going on there the (.)(.) are still sore aswell, but they seem to be better when i dont have a bra on, its when i have had one on all day then take it off when i feel it most! ouch! they are really, really tender in the morning when i first wake up too, i wonder how early ladies havehad af in the 2ww, i might ask that on peer support.


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

where is everyone?? i hope everything is ok with everyone, how are things going??


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Rach
You must be on day 12 of 2 ww now- how are you feeling. I have got everything crossed for you hun. Let us know what you are up to!!!

Love Pi


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi, pi i am feeling abit weary actually, i think i am gonna get a visit from the witch   i have af type cramps, i have had them for a few days on and off, i av had backache, the (.)(.) are still really sore and i am feeling abit tearful aswell, i cant stop thinking that it hasnt worked, i am not gonna test early im just going to wait and see what happens, sorry about the winge b ut i cant help it if some askes me the question....how are you? how are you feeling? have you had any sickness yet? or anything.


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Rach

Do try and stay positive, I know this is so hard, and I remember coming to the end of my 2ww and thinking-  "thats it...its all over...". But until test day you cannot be sure.

As for af pains and sore boobs, they were the first pregnancy symptoms that i got, I was convinced i was getting my period and even packed my work bag with extra tampax, in fact they are still in my bag now as i am a little superstitious.

Hang on in there and stay positive!!!!.

Whens the actual test day?

Take care
Love Claire


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi claire, my test date is the 16th, i am really nervous too i have had another symptom today too, i have posted it on peer to peer, i will stick it here and see what you think.....

Hi i am on day 12 of my 2ww and i have had a really funny turn, to top it off i had it in Asda! i had to sit on the edge of the freezer while an asda ace got me some water, i went all hot and shakey, lightheaded and felt sick, my hands were shaking and i thought i was going to faint, i must have looked a right prune! has anyone had this or should i ring my clinic? i also have had af pains and lots of backache, and sore and twingey (.)(.) what do you think? is this normal at this stage? all help appreciated.xrachx

what do you think to that have you had anything like it?


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

oh my goodness- only 2 days to go hun- how are you feeling?
Have you managed to get some time off work- I reallt strugled to work through the 2nd week of my 2ww when i was having my last ivf!!!!

Love Claire


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Pi, i am ok, i think it will be worse tomorrow, i have been out and got some pee sticks just incase the one the clinic gave us is faulty, they did say that another would be sent out as soon as if it was faulty but i dont think that would be good enough for me, i wouldnt be able to wait for one in the post! not after waiting all this time, i would have to know there and then, it is tempting having the dreaded sticks in the house but i am definately NOT going to test early, as for the work thing, i am fortunate enough to be able to stay at home while my dp goes out to work. love xrachx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

good morning, how is everyone? good i hope, not long now for me, just another day, still no af or pains now, still got mega sore (.)(.)
i just hope i can hold out tomorrow...aarrrggggg!


----------



## iceier (Jan 29, 2007)

hello all
havnt posted on here before but kept reading the boards.
i to am at hull clinic on day 9pt with icsi, just want to say goodluck 4 tommorrow rach.
does anyone no why we have to wait so long i have to wait 18days cos what ive read is that most only wait 14 days. 

wishing u all


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi iceier,welcome to the thread! i dont know why we have to wait so long its just the way they do it, it is a long time compared with everywere else isnt it, i cant believe its nearly the end for me, lots and lots of luck for your cycle....xrachx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Rach
  just been reading your thread I am all nervous and excited for you!!   for tomorrow i have my fingers firmly crossed for you hun, Caz xx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya rach 
good luck for tomorrow hun i have everything crossed for you 
hope we are celerbrating with you    you have some good symptoms hun 
thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hiya iceier
welcome aboard 
how are you coping with the 2ww hope your managin ok and not going to crazy 
18 days is a very long time isnt it compared with other clinics 
i asked them the question why we had to wait that long and they said they had a lot of women testing earlier and were getting false results so to save didssapointment they torture us and make us wait !!
good luck chuck 
luv vee xxxxxxxx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya caz 
welcome to the thread too 
have you started on the ivf rollercoaster yet ?
look forward to hearing a bit about yourself 
luv vee xxxxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

well we got     this morning!


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Congratulations....enjoy your next 8 months!!

Take care of yourself and let us know how many are in there when you have your scan in a couple of weeks.

Lots of love

Anna x


----------



## iceier (Jan 29, 2007)

congratulations rach on yA   
WELL DONE    
KEEP LETTING US NO HOW U R GETTING ON

HI VEEBEE THANKS 4 THE ANSWER YEAH IT IS DRIVING ME A BIT MAD NOW I WAS ALRIGHT IN THE FIRST WEEK BUT NOW ITS GETTING TO ME WHEN IS YOUR TEST DATE MINE IS THE 23RD


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya rach 
i am so pleased you got a  today i just knew by your symptoms you were going to get a pos result 
well done you have a happy healthy pregnancy 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hiya iceier 
i am not having treatment at the moment 
i am hopefully going to try for baby number 2 next year with FET 
good luck hun hope were celerbrating with you on the 23rd 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Really Really Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

come on then hull girls how is everyone doing.

Rach are you still feeling ok- vomitting yet and have u had a scan at the clinic?

Anna- Think you start dr soon how are you feeling about it- i am going to be cheering you on with all i have got- you deserve this cycle to be a success.

Icier- think today is your test date- how are you feelong going to keep everything crossed for you today!!!

As for me I am still feeling a bit sick- although its getting better and am struggling to get my jeans done up ( dont think thats baby though- I am just eating like a horse- so its excess fat!!!!!!)

Take care

Love Pi


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Morning ladies, i had an early scan at the epau yesterday and everything is in the right place thank god! i have had an eptopic in my lonely blocked up tube so thats why they wanted to see if things were in the right place, it was lovely, i wasnt expecting to see anything but there was a sac and a yolk sac, they said they couldnt say if there are 2 in there as the sac they saw measured 8mm, that is soo tiny! my beta's are high so you never know, i have to go back on the 7th for another check and to see a heartbeat, how is everyone elses getting on?
Pi, i hope the sickness stops and you start to feel better, and i know what you mean about the jeans, thats why i cant get into mine, the weight i have put on since october is unbelievable, cant wait til i get a bump!

Icier, thinking about you today and keeping my fingers crossed!

love and best wishes to anyone i have missed.xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

thats brill rach congratulations


----------



## iceier (Jan 29, 2007)

hello everyone 
well just letting you no i tested today and got a   cant belive it. im just so happy but really worried about the ist scan now.

glad to hear your scan went well rach wish i didnt have to wait so long again, but hopefully it will be worth it in the end.

hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Congratulations Icier.  x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey Pi

Only just seen your message.  I start DRing on Thursday.  Feel really really worried about this cycle but gonna try and take everything in my stride.  Luckily I am quite laidback so all should be ok.

Glad to see you cant do your jeans up!!!  You were sooooo tiny when I last saw you and imagine your little bump will look really cute!  Am hoping to meet up with Sunnie this week and check out her bump!!!

Thanks for cheering me on sweetie.  Sixth time lucky I hope.

Lots of love to you all x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

congratulations icier have a haooy healthy pregnancy keep us posted on how you are getting on 

hiya Anna 
wishing you all the luck in the world for your cycle i have everything crossed that this is the one !!!! you have a great attitute are you having accupuncture ? 
good luck hun 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Can i join you lot on this thread?  I got my letter on Saturday to say the funds were available for my IVF.  Yippee!!! 
Me & DH are going for blood tests tomorrow and to the open evening in 2 and a half weeks.
Im so excited, i cant wait to get started.  They said they want to get me started as soon as poss, but can anyone tell me what happens at the opening evening?
Also, are there any really horrible side effects to down regging -i think they want to start me on my next cycle but im going skiing for a week, but they seem quite keen on starting me down regging before i go.  Does it make you feel poorly? or just turn you into a hormonal nightmare?  

Any advise would be gratefully received.
Loads of you seem to have had BFP`s lately, congrats to you all!!  

S
xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Sorry I've not posted on the site for a while - but I have been keeping track of everyone's progress.  Congratulations to xRachx, Pi and Iceier for your  s - I am really pleased for you.

Unfortunately we had a negative result from the IVF try.  Did the test last Thursday but knew it was going to be a negative seeing as I started my AF on the Monday morning.  We are really gutted    Still feel a bit emotional if I sit and think about it but otherwise we are coming to terms with it.  

Thanks to Anna for keeping me sane last week    and I wish you all the luck in the world for your new cycle.

Readie
x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Vee

Im not going to do the acupuncture this time.  I have started a new job so cant get the time off work really and it would end up stressing me out more than relax me!!!  When are you planning your FET?  I will be cheering you along for sure!  I sooooo hope this is our time.  I cant wait much longer without a nervous breakdown!  And then they would never treat me!!

Scooby Doo, the DRing in my experience is not that bad but then everyone reacts differently.  You might feel emotional, headachey, few sweats and I had those but nothing too severe...or that would interupt your holiday.  Just take time to rest each day after skiing.  Good luck, you are in safe hands at Hull.  The staff are fab.

Readie, already been in contact with you and again am so so sorry you got a BFN.  Glad to hear you are ttc naturally!  Thats the fun bit!!!  Tried to email you but my yahoo is playing up.

Hope this thread stays active...its great to hear about local people and I am sure it wont be long before we get a few BFP's to add to the rest. But bagsy me first!!!  

Lots of love

Anna x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls hope you are all well 
glad to see this thread booming 

hiya readie 
sorry to hear about your recent bfn i am so sorry hun xxxxxxx

hiya scooby doo 
i never had any effects from downregging but once i started on stimms i used to get bad 
cramping in my tummy which did get quite bad 
but every body is so different i hope you sail through xxxxxxx

hiya Anna 
congrats on the new job hows it going ?
right behind you all the way for your cycle 
we are thinking of having FET back end of this year now instead of next year as we were moving but it all fell through grrrrrrrrrrrr so we are staying put were on holiday in aug so will probably have treatment shortly after then 
i rang clinic this week on fet cycles and prices 

we will maybe have to think of a Hull meet up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Vee sorry to hear about the house falling through.  What a nightmare.

I am defo up for a meet!  There seems to be more and more of us.  I dont know about you but I hate being sat in the waiting area through the plastic trees not knowing if to strike up convo with someone!!  Everyone looks so petrified!!  It's great to come on here and talk to people from Hull (and all the lovely others from FF of course).

Have you seen Hull IVF Unit have a website now?  It's www.hullivf.org.uk and they also put up their last 3 month stats on the board behind the coffee/water machine.

New job actually starts next week although done a few bits for them already.  Im meeting for a coffee with my boss tomorrow.

Oh...and I am now famous! Not!  I was on Look North tonight as took part in Operation Midas (which is also my godson's name!) to tackle the drug problems in Hull.

Hello to all the other girls.

Lots of love

Anna x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

oh wow Anna your the first famous person i know hee hee 
i know what you mean about sitting in the waiting room i always managed to get sat right next to that big plant which nearly has your eyes out oh and the music they play can be quite depressing 
tks for the link to the site the stats for hull are getting better and better 
take care 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh god the music is awful!!!  Sinead O'Connor Nothing Compares to You!  There is often a bit of James Blunt going on too!  Think they would be best off with the radio!

Im friendly with the blimin porter now!  He always nods and gives me a pitiful look!!  

And dont get me started about the parking!  But hey, Denise, Maxine, Dawn, Audrey, Mr Maguiness, Prof and the admin girls are second to none...and thats what counts.  Well and if they could give me a little baby too!

Take care Vee and think of me looking for a parking space in the morn!!

Love

Anna x


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Everybody

It is so nice to see an active Hull thread! I couldn't resist joining in about the music - for all our cycles we were submitted to Dido - or Dido rail - as DH refers to her.  He actually mentioned making them some music so that we could all hear something a bit more upbeat or relaxing.

Hope its OK to join in with you. We are lucky enough to be 4 months pregnant with our 'made in hull' baby. As Anna and Pi know we had some ups and downs getting here but ended up with an absolute christmas mircale for which we are grateful every day. I cannot praise the Hull IVF team enough - they were so wonderful with us.

Anna - thanks for the Hull link - so sorry missed your moments of fame! Have had a word with the baby and it is going to join in with me on praying for you for this cycle. Then it can have a little friend  

Hi Pi - how are you and the little one doing  

Vee - thats really exciting that you are thinking of having FET this year. Your little girl loooks lovely. Are you an IVF or ICSI girl? 

Readie   am so sorry that you are having to go through the pain of a BFN. It is so painful. Make sure you give yourself time to grieve for it. Things will start to feel a bit better and you can start to plan for another cycle. But it does take time. We're here if you need to talk or vent.

Hi Scooby Doo. As Vee says everyone is different. I did find DR'ing hard and did become teary and tired - and also irritable - have to say DH and I had our first ever rows when I was Dr'ing. But then we learnt that its just the drugs and ended up calling it a 'code red' when I started to get irritable/emotional and managed to laugh about it in the end.

Hi Rach and Iceier - huge congratulations on your BFP's - so wonderful to see - how are you both? Iceier when is your scan? Rach - what stage are you at now?

We had our 16 week appt yesterday and the midwife listened to the heartbeat - it was amazing to hear it - and then what sounded like a big burp - which was the baby moving around.  I still sometimes can hardly believe that I am pregnant - we had truly started to believe we may never get here.  I just wanted to send all my love and prayers to all the girls that are trying to make a baby - I know how the darkest times feel and I will be routing for you every step of the way.

Love to everyone

Sunniexx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya sunnie 
congratulations on your    you sound truly beaming so pleased for you 
keep us updated on how you are getting !!! would you like to find out the sex of baby or going to wait for a surprise ?
tks for your comments on my beauty her name is Sophia Jade and she realy is out little miracle she is 14 months old now and into everything hee hee 
i am an IVF girl xxxxxxxxx

hiya Anna 
how did you get on at the hospital the on thur ? hope is all going well 
thinking of you hun 

how are all you other HULL girls doing 
hope your all well i look forward to hearing all your updates 
come on dont keep us waiting lol
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hi all, Readie, hun  i am so so sorry for your result, i just had to say the music is bad innit, it has really put me off Dido! sunny, i am 7 wks monday and paranoid as anything! what a good idea, i would love to come to a meet up, im only across the river in grimsby, just tell me when and where! it is just a quick post as i am just picking up where everyone is! love xrachxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya everyone

Have been a bit quiet this week as dp and I have been on our hols in Spain- was really lovely- but totally dreading going back to work- I really hate the post hol downer i always feel.

I have my 12 week scan next week- and everything seems to be going ok so far- I am feeling sick still- but glad because until I have the scan am paranoid that something will have gone wrong.

Sunnie- HIYYYYYYYAAAAAAA hun, so nice to see you posting- long time no chat eh!!!! Hope that you are feeling ok- must have a cute little bump by now!!!!

Anna- Good news about the new job and your recent tv fame- bet you were embarrased- did you get to chat to Peter Levy- he is so funny!!!!- Please give us regular updates about your tx- you are right about it being your turn to be preggers now and I will be hoping and praying for you hun!!!!!

Icier- CONGRatulations- I was worried that it was bad news as you seemed to have gone so quiet- whens your scan- let us all know- how exciting for you.

Scooby Doo- welcome to the Hull clinic- whatever happens you will cope so try not to worry- although i do think that the emotional strain is worse than the physical treaments and side effects etc.

Readie - very very sorr hun- look after yourself!!

Vee bee and Rach- hiya guys

Also just wanted to say the the bloody DIDO cd that the clinic seems to play on loop is so annoying- I even commented on it on my feedback sheet- surely something a bit more upbeat or some classical would be better.

Also as for the waiting area- i once got really upset when we had some bad news and they tok me out the back door rather than face the stares from the waiting room- I thought that was quite funny afterwards.


Take care all

Love Pi


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey girls

Thursday was very emotional.  I always get teary there!  And especially when we went through the consents and Denise said 'and Robin agrees to be the legal father of any child born'.  I welled up!

Did you know Maxine has left?  She has gone to do her nurse training.  Such a shame as I love Maxine!  But good for her that she is gonna be a qualified Nurse.  There is a new woman called Debbie who seems nice.

Well Vee, I saw Sunnie at the local car wash on Saturday and I have to say she looks as fantastic as she sounds!  Absolutely glowing!  And the cutest little bump too!!!  Well done Sunnie.

Pi30 Hope you had a lovely break.  Have you got a little bump?  I can just imagine!!  So cute!

Hope everyone else is ok??  Would be good to keep the thread as active as poss!!

And can we try and keep the bubbles to the number 7....apparently it's good luck!  So I am gonna blow you all some to make you all have a 7 at the end!!

Lots of love always

Anna x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

awwww Maxine is lovely so good for her for going off and doing her training, she was always very kind and understanding- in fact I think Maxine and Denise were the nurses that i prefered to talk too.


Will try and round bubbles off to 7 now Anna!!!

Love Pi


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Pi!!!!  You are a star!

Yep Denise is my number one too!  The others are lovely but just something very special about Denise!


Happy Sunday...shame about the sh!t weather!!  xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi
Sorry to gatecrash. I'm from Hull and I just wanted to say that I agree that the staff at the Hull clinic are fantastic and, even though I got my bfp in Nottingham in the end, Denise came to see me the day I gave birth to my daughter. She said the staff were fighting over who was going to visit me as they all wanted to come, they were all so pleased.

I also wanted to wish Anna all the luck in the world surely if there's any justice in the world it has got to be your time.

All the best to everyone

Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Aw Sarah how sweet was your message!  Brought tears to my eyes!  Thank you so much.  It is so good to know that I have people routing for me.

And how lovely of Denise to come up and see you and little Sophie!  How is motherhood going?  I bet it is fabulous...but very tiring too!

Good to hear from you...and you are not gatecrashing!  We need to keep the Hull thread going and it doesnt matter that you got your BFP in Notts...you are still a Hull girl!

Lots of love to you and Sophie

Anna x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

oHHHHHHHHHHHH no i cant believe Maxine has left she was my fave nurse 
but glad she is doing nursing she is lovely & will be missed from the unit  xxxxxxxxxxxx

hiya Sarah 
welcome to the thread and CONGRATULATIONS on your little princess Sophie 
how wonderfull for denise to find the time to visit you i love denise i have taken my daughter to the clinic and never managed to catch denise as she is always busy 
keep us updated on how you are both doing bet she is a right beauty xxx

pi & sunny 
i think its time we had some bump pics of you both plssssssssssss !!!!

take care everybody 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for your messages. We are doing fine- I look at my beautiful daughter and all the years of pain and heartache are forgotten. I just wish everyone could experience this.

Anyway before I start blubbering ( wonder if that's a Hull word ?!) I just wanted to say I LOVE bump piccies!!

Oh by the way, I spent that long at the Hull ivf clinic that I was offered a job there! ( I'm a nurse )  

Take care everyone

sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Sarah you should have accepted!!! You would be fab...someone who really understands all the emotions too...although I have a sneaking suspicion that perhaps Denise really knows how it feels. Maybe its just me jumping to conclusions but she is so empathetic and really seems to understand.

Blubbering I'm sure is a Hull word!! Look at this I found!

Guide to Hull dialect
It's impossible to live in Hull and not hear words such as 'err nerr' or 'shurrup'. So, we've compiled this guide to pronounciation and usage, listing the most commonly used words and phrases in Hull. Acknowledgement: Remould Theatre Co.

Guide to pronounication and usage: 
Hull English Additional Comments 
A penny all off - A short back and sides Term mainly used in cutting and styling hair. 
Amgunna - I am going to 
Arfa Larga - Half a glass of beer or lager 
Arm/Arv I'm/I've Usage: Arv been brokken into = My house has been burgled. Armalite = 'My trousers are on fire'. Armalite can also mean: a type of rifle. 
Avin - Having 
Ay path of each Fish and chips for half pence 
Ayer Have you Usage: Ayer gorra bruvva? = Have you got a male sibling? 
Bags foggy - I would like to go first 
Bains Children Usage: Bains out larkin' = The children are playing outside. 
Balling Crying Usage: Stop balling yered off! = Stop crying! 
Bikkies - Biscuits 
Bluddy targers! - Hull City have lost again! 
Bool To run with a booler Booler = rim from bike wheel or car tyre. Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Bray Hit or beat (agressive gesture) Usage: I'll bray yer eddin' = I'm going to inflict pain on you. 
Brek - Break 
Booling - the act of pushing a wheeled object, e.g a pram or a bike Acknowledgement: Allan. 
Bruvva - Brother 
Bullyvard - Boulevard An old sports stadium, once home to Hull FC and Hull City. 
Burla - Bowl of 
Burn Bone Usage: Burn idol = Extreme laziness. 
Canaborryit? - Can I borrow it? 
Chowatmi - Shout at me Usage: Mimmams gunner chowatmi = I shall be in severe trouble with my mother. 
Clairs - Clothes 
Curl - Call 
Curled - Cold 
Curlslur - Coleslaw or sliced cabbage 
Dinntit? - Did it not? 
Dernt nerr - I do not know 
Diddy farndowt? - Did he find anything? 
E - He 
Ed Head Usage: Doin' me eddin = Making me confused. 
Ellur - Hello 
Erm - Home 
Erk - Oak wood 
Err nerr - Oh no. Meaning: An expression of dismay. 
Farvs Five pence or pounds Usage: It dunt tek farvs = This vending machine will not take 5p coins. 
Fern - Phone Usage and meaning: Fern curls = Telecommunications. 
Fiyer injin - Fire engine 
Flag edge - Pavement kerb Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Foggy First Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Gassunder Chamberpot 
Gerreer - Come here or come over Usage: Oi! Gerreer! = Come this way. 
Gerremin - Get them in Usage: Gerremin = Get the drinks in. 
Gerroff - Leave me alone 
Giz/gizza - Give me Usage: Gizza pennith 'gammy fruit = Could I please have some of those bruised apricots. 
Goangerided - Invitation to play a game of Hide and Seek 
Goin' on rerd - Going shopping 
Gorra - Got a 
Gorrit for nowt - I did not pay anything 
Gunna - Going to 
It's marnanall - I am claiming joint-ownership 
I aren't - I am not 
Jerkin Joking Usage: Yer jerkin' = I don't believe you. 
Kaylie Sherbert 
Kirk-a-curler Fizzy cola Soft drink 
Larkin Hanging or playing out 
Lerds 'n lerds Plenty Same as: Givin' it lerds. 
Lickle Little Usage: Me lickle perny = A toy horse 
Lug 'ole Ear Usage: I'll clip yer lug 'ole = Do be quiet. 
Mafted/mafting Hot Usage: I'm mafted = I'm rather hot. It's mafting = It's rather hot. 
Mimmam My mother Usage: Mama mia = I'm here Mother. Yer mammal ner = Your Mother will have the information. 
Mernin' moaning or complaining Usage: Yer for-ever mernin' = You do complain a lot . 
Merce curd Morce code 
Myrrh-bile Mobile phone 
Meolidiz My holidays 
Narn Nine Usage: Ar gorrit for narn narty narn = It cost me nearly ten pounds. Me owsiz on fiyer darl narn narn narn = My house is ablaze. Please alert the emergency services. 
Ner No 
Nerth Pearl North Pole 
Nowt Nothing 
Nowtinnit Empty 
Ows House 
Park Pork Acknowledgement: Barry Oakley. 
Parls Haemorrhoids 
Follers on A game of marbles played along the gutter Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Parnta marld A glass of dark beer 
Pearl Tax The Community Charge 
Pearls People from Poland 
Perch Poach Usage: Perch deg = poached egg. 
Plern block in tenfoot Playing 'Goangerided' in an alleyway 
Perm Poem 
Perp Head of the Catholic Church 
Radiur Umbersard Radio Humberside 
Rail Real 
Rerd Road Usage: Goin' on rerd = Going shopping. 
Rerm Rome The capital city of Italy. 
Rurin' Crying Usage: She's rurin' ered off = She is very upset. 
Seggy Second Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Serp Soap 
Shurrup Shut up See also: Shut yer cake 'ole = Be quiet. 
Siling down Raining 
Sir So 
Skeg To look Acknowledgement: Chris Ward. 
Slur Slow 
Smerl Small 
Smurkin' Smoking 
Sner Berl An egg-based liquer from Holland 
Snerr Snow Usage: There's nur snur on the rurd = The road is clear of snow. 
Spanish Liquorice 
Spurts Sports 
Summatup? Is there something troubling you? 
Surfer Sofa 
Tansad Folding pushchair Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Tarrar Goodbye 
Tek Take  
Terld-a-merl I informed everyone 
Tenfoot Alleyway 
Ull Hull 
Winder brekker Type of spinning top used in whip and top game. Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Worrawolly Foolish person 
Yer You 
Yerolidiz Your holidays 
Yiss Yes 
Yon end The shops at the Ellerburn/Greenwood Avenue junction. Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Yon side Over there 
Frame yerself Organise yourself/co-operate See also: Shape yerself will yeh! = organise yourself/co-operate. Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Shape yerself will yeh! Organise yourself/co-operate See also: Frame yerself = organise yourself/co-operate. Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Dowly Dreary, damp weather Usage: It's a dowly day. Acknowledgement: Christine Wylie. 
Taffled Tangled (hair or wool) Acknowledgement: Christine Wylie. 
Lugs Knotted hair Acknowledgement: Christine Wylie. 
On road Main road Acknowledgement: Allan. 
Up street The end of street which is near to the main road Acknowledgement: Allan. 
Down street The end of street which is away from the main road Acknowledgement: Allan. 
Nesh Cold Usage: Eee it's right nesh out = It's cold outside. Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Nithered Cold Usage: Let's see fire I'm nithered! = Put the heating on I'm freezing! Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
It's like watching treacle on Park St. Bridge Slow Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Crogga/croggy A crossbar of a bicycle Usage: Giz a crogga = Can you give me a lift on your bicycle? Acknowledgement: Beryl Sayers. 
Nunty Not in fashion Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Sackless 1) Slow to learn or understand. 2) Foolish person. Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Arwarhs Uneducated and ignorant people Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Neb/nebby Nose/nosy Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Bont Burned Acknowledgement: Lee Holderness. 
Nerz kern Pointed end of a rocket Acknowledgement: John Lewis. 
**** in yer Kirk? Would you like ice in your Coca-Cola? Acknowledgement: John Lewis. 
On the derl Unemployed Acknowledgement: John Lewis. 
Fizog Face Acknowledgement: Mike Vine from Toronto, Canada. 
Scragging Semi-playful fighting\wrestling Acknowledgement: Mike Vine from Toronto, Canada. 
Reckon up To add up numbers in a list Acknowledgement: Robert Kemp. 
Twag To play truant from school Acknowledgement: Robert Kemp. 
Boob Baby Usage: Dohnt rurr yer big boob = Don't cry you big baby. Acknowledgement: Robert Kemp. 
Kecks Trousers Acknowledgement: Robert Kemp. 
Feet as big as Hunmanby Gap Big feet Acknowledgement: Robert Kemp. 
Laid out like a shilling dinner Sprawling (e.g. On sofa) Acknowledgement: Robert Kemp. 
I'll snickersneeze you I'll get you back [playful term] Acknowledgement: Robert Kemp. 
Yope To shout/sing raucously Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey. 
Yer cart educate pork! There's little chance of him/her understanding much Acknowledgement: Ken Starkey.

Hehe hope it gave you a giggle girls xx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

LMAO Anna 
thats fantastic i am having a right old giggle here 
i really didnt realise how we spoke till you see that 
i have a very close friend from Newcastle 
and she ribbs me all the time for the way i talk and gets me to say daft things all the time 
her fave will be bain ( but i must say she has started to say this now ) !!!
and for some reason the word coke has her in stitches 
she goes cooooooooooooooookeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
and when i laugh i say stop my sides are killing me !!! well she falls over laughing saying 
maaaaaa sidessssssssssssssss arrrrrrrrrrrr killin meeeeeeeeeeeeee !!! grrrrrr 

Oh and have u noticed people outside ULL have no idea what a patty is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tks for the giggle Anna 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Fab.

I use most of those. At work we get a lot of patients that don't live in Hull and they don't understand a word i'm saying! The strangest thing is we were in America and kept getting asked if we were from Ireland.  

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Veebee & Sarah Hehe....glad its not only me with a proper 'Ull accent then!!!  I wouldnt mind but lived down South til I was 11!!!  

It always makes me laugh cos whenever I am on holiday I always find someone from Hull just cos I am 'nebbying' (another Hull word?!) and catch a bit of their convo and accent!! At least we are a friendly lot eh!

Sarah, Hull and Ireland?!  Hehe.  Those Yanks!  When I was in America, they all knew where Hull was and said 'oh yeah, Yorkshire pudding!'.

Vee I love the Newcastle accent!  Especially on men!

Hope you're all ok x


----------



## iceier (Jan 29, 2007)

hello everyone
hope u are all well.
well i am still waiting 4 my first scan which is 2 weeks today. still keep getting doubts that i am actually pregant so have still done a few test just to make sure.

love the thing about accents i used to live down south and i had people comment on it most days. funny really how it differs so much in regions.
well best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

I've lived near Hull for just over 10 years now - originally coming from the better half of the country - Lancashire   - and loved your explanation of Hull words and phrases Anna.  I now finally understand what people are on about    My fav is when someone says  'yer nerrr'  at the end of a sentence.  Although no one understands what I mean when I say barm cakes.

Hope you are all well.  Good news is that we have been told we have come to the top of the waiting list for NHS funding.  So hopefully we will be back at the clinic soon, waiting in the undergrowth and listening to Dido on repeat cycle!

Love Readie
x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry to butt in, but the Ull Dialect post really made me laugh    and made me feel quite homesick, I'm a Ull girl myself (32 years born and bred), now living in Suffolk for the last 5 years. My partner Dan is from Sussex and he doesn't understand what a breadcake is or a croggy.

I hope u don't mind me popping in now and again, I do miss the people from Hull.

Good luck to every1

Love Jo xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Iceier- waiting for your first scan is worse than the 2 week wait isn't it? You almost wish that you had your head stuck down the loo so you could have some symptoms. Hold on, not long until you see your little bean.

Readie-all the best with this cycle    OMG are they still playing bl**dy Dido. Talk about depressing people when they could do with cheering up. 

Jo- hi-( or should i say hiya ) have you tried asking for a pattie in a breadcake, that will really confuse the Suffolk folk. 

Anna-how's it going?

Hope everyone else is okay

Take care

Sarah  x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Sarah

Now I really fancy a pattie buttie, I'm gonna ave to go back to ull for a visit now   Suffolk people can b really ignorant sometimes, not all Suffolk people though (got to b careful what I say) lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just popping in to say hello - we're having loads of work done on the house at the mo so living with friends for a week and so finding it hard to get on line. 

Sarah - I thought it was so lovely that Denise came to see you after you had your daughter   would so love to see her when we have our baby and would be so pleased if she came.  She is a bit of an angel in my book!

Anna - hope the DR has not kicked in too hard honey - thinkig of you all the time  

Pi - hows your little bump coming along? When is your scan or have you had it? It is so amazing it will just blow your mind! Will you be at castle hill or Hull W&C? We went to castle hill and the songrapher was so lovely - spent ages with us showing us everything - not sure if it was due to our history but we were very grateful. Am so excited for you. Let us know how it was.

Readie - perhaps an IPOD is the answer - whenever I hear Dido now it takes me back to the waiting room.

Love to Iceier and Vee (I love the name Sophia ) and hello to Jo.

Am so rubbish with computers haven't even put up a picture of scan never mind the bump! Must get DH on the case with me.

Am very well - just concentrating all the time to see if I can feel anything yet - don't think so - guess will be another couple of weeks. We have our 20 week scan on 23 March and then I am seeing Mr McGuiness the week after. Have never met him as always saw Prof Kilick who I loved. Apparently Mr M likes to see the IVF ladies - think it may have something to do with some research hes doing.

Anyway must dash as lots of work to do but lots of love to everyone.

Sunnie xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Sunnie

Nice to hear you and our bubba are well. I was a patient of Mr Mcguinness and you're right he likes to see all the ivf ladies. It's great because he likes to scan you regularly ( I think it was every 4 weeks then every 2). I don't actually know what they were looking for but it was something to do with measuring the fluid around bubba. Anyway, who cares, it meant we got more scans than we would ' normally ' .
Mr Mcguinness is really nice.

Hope everyone is ok. what a gorgeous day.

take care 

Sarah x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

hi guys
I am soooo tired how is everyone else.

I have 12 week scan next weeK so thats exciting and hopefully i will be able to relax a little after that.

Going for Sunday dinner tomorrow with dp's mum- anyone got any ideas where to go? Somewhere where they do lovely food and cater for veggies.

Love Claire


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls my name is Cat and I hope I am not intruding!

I have been doing my cycle at the Hull clinic. 

I am currently on the 2 week wait and do test a week on monday.  I am feeling a little low and am having the urge to try and do my test early because I am so desperate to find out whether this cycle has worked or not.  Have any of you got any words of wisdom to help me get through this difficult time because I feel like I am going insane.  I am not at work next week and I don't know how i will cope. 

I had my egg collection on 28th feb and transfer on 2nd march.  When is the earliest I can do a test?  The clinic have said a week on monday but that is so far away.

Cat


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sorry have not been on.  Having a bit of a rough ride with AF at the min.  

Sunnie...Mr M is ace.  A bit cheeky and very warm.  Ooooo I am so desperate to know if you have a pink or a blue one in there!!!

Pi...good luck with your scan..dont forget to get some piccies.

Sarah...how are you hun?  And your ickle princess?

Vee...did you ring for the FET info? How exciting!  

Jojo70 - ooooo pattie butty.  Mmmm how nice!  Get yourself back up here for one!!

And welcome Cat...If you had EC on 28th Feb then the earliest you could test is about Thursday.  I am always an early tester and ring through to the clinic to tell them only to get told the earliest date that it could be accurate!  Fingers crossed for you.

Well I have my baseline scan on Friday.  I am so hoping that this cycle is successful.    I certainly cant think about any other cycles if it doesnt work.  I think 6 is quite enough.    But then I want a baby so am sure if it is negative then I will soon be planning the next steps.    Am not enjoying my new job either but could handle it if I knew I was going to be going off on maternity leave in the near future and then going back just 2 or 3 days.

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Anna

Sorry you are having a rough time I hope things improve for you and good luck for your scan on friday.

Hi Cat- When you get it in your head to test early you usually end up doing it. Just remember results can change from day to day so it may not be an accurate result. It's difficult because the 2 week wait is nearly 3 at the Hull clinic. 
I have never tested early because I wanted to hold on to the fact that I could be pregnant for as long as possible. 
I really hope it's good news for you whenever you decide to test.

Hope everyone is well

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks girls I am going to do a test on thursday morning then.  19 days is soooooooo long to wait.  I have looked at other people on these websites and their cycles seem so much shorter and they can test 10 days after transfer which seems strange.  I realise the Pregnyl we take before egg collection can give a false negative 14 days after you took it but that should be well out of the way by thursday.  

And just a little inspiration to share - my friend who lives in Scotland has just given birth to twins (boy & girl) on her 9th IVF attempt (all previous attempts negative and biochemical) and she has endometriosis, fibroids and pretty much everything that can possibly be wrong with a woman.  If she can do I am sure we can all do it.  

I am sure we will all get there in the end.


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya Sarah, thanks for your message.  I need to take a leaf out of your book and be patient during my next 2ww!!

Cat, good luck with your test.  I always checked that the HCG shot was out of my system and it usually was within the week.  Great news about your friend too.  Gives me hope.

love to everyone

Annax


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya everyone
Just wanted to say hi and good luck to Cat for testing on the 16th    , I know how stressful this time can be so just take it easy and dont be hard on yourself.

Also best of luck for Friday Anna with your dr appointment, lets have you on stimms asap, I always felt that dr seemed to go on for ages and was soooooooooooo boring.

I am getting fatter, my waist has gone now, and i think i have a tiny winy bump- I am going to put up a photo in my profile so u can tell me what you think- feel a bit embarassed and self conscious so please be kind. 

Take care everyone else and let us know what you are up to 
Love Pi xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Awwww Pi...I know how teeny weeny you are normally so can defo see a change!  Yep you have a ickle bump coming on very nicely!

Thanks for your good luck message.  I too feel that DRing takes bloody ages!  I am due to start stims next Friday.

Take care sweetie

A x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok girls...so picture this.  Asda, 6.30pm.  Packed.  DP stands there with the trolley telling me we need bleach.  I look down the aisles and cant find it.  He tells me to go and look again.  I stand there and stamp my feet.  Like a 12 year old.  How embarrassing.  I completely forgot where I was...was so stressed and tired (even my eyes are bloodshot!) and I stand there and stamp my feet.  R E A L L Y   R E A L L Y  dramatically.  Oh the shame.   

So I guess the DRing has kicked in good and proper.  

Anna x

PS...QUICK!  Can someone blow me some bubbles so it ends in a 7!  Lucky 7!!  Pretty please!


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi girls

Anna - oh honey your post made me smile altho know its not nice at the time. Have so been there - had complete paddies and tears sometimes. Did you both manage to laugh about it? Will try and work out the bubbles thing now. Stimms next Friday - that should make you feel bit better and once that stage starts things move along so quickly. We are all routing for you this time honey - it so has to be your time.

Pi - def looks like a little bump! Now have one that is really growing suddenly have started to look pregnant in the last week or so. Feel very proud - has crossed my mind that if am getting such a bump now what will I look like at 8 and 9 months  How did you 12 week scan go?

Hi Cat. Weirdly I was never tempted to test early. Think I just wanted to keep believing for as long as possible. I did some strange things to keep myself busy - just after ET even tried paint by numbers   yes really! On another cycle even bought a little embroidery kit - really not like me. But they worked and kept my busy so I didn't constantly think about things. Also took myself out for days out to Sledmere House and Burton Agnes. Distraction is the key! Good luck sweetie

Hi Sarah - thanks for the info on Mr M -he sounds nice but can't believe he is as nice as Prof K . Didn't realise he did more scans. Hope all well with you.

Hi and lots of love to everyone else.

All very well here - have 20 week scan next week which is sooooo exciting. Am sure will be very nervous and am hoping and praying all is well. We made the decision not to have any blood tests or the nuchal scan and have occasionally thought did we do the right thing.  Am living with friends at the moment whilst lots of work done on house - all very stressful but they are such angels for putting up with us.

Lots of love Sunniexx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Sunnie for the bubbles!!  You life saver!!

Cant wait to hear the scan news...and see a pic of your bump!  

Lots of love to all 3 of you xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aw Anna

Glad I wasn't in Asda at 6.30 might have been hit by flying bottles of bleach! We shouldn't laugh but we'd cry otherwise wouldn't we?

I don't know about you but my job means I have to be nice to people all day. Boy, did my DH get some stick when I used to come home  

Can you give us your schedule for the rest of the week please so we can keep out of your way  

Take care everyone

Sarah x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Anna,
Please be reassured that I am always doing stupidly childish things like that- actually it can happen with or without dr drugs.....ooops!!!!


Sunnie, come on lets see a bump piccie hun!!!!

Love Claire


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hehe...Sarah I think I will stay in for most of the week!!!  Just keep checking the HDM for any major incidents!!

Claire...my brothers still tell the story of how I can make myself cry at the drop of a hat and used to get them into trouble for it!  I used to put on the waterworks to get them off the phone or computer if I wanted to use it.  Hehe.  You have all this to look forward to!!

Lots of love to everyone x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all,
Just topped up your bubbles Anna.

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow aaaagggghhhhhh, now feeling quite anxious and i have not slept very well.

Where are all the rest of the girls, Rachx, Readie, Icieir, Scooby Doo.... where are you... come on lets hear how you all are doing!!

Love Pi


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Pi good luck with your scan tomorrow I am sure all will be fine  

Although not due to test until monday, I have done three tests this week - monday - very very very faint positive it was almost questionable.  Tuesday - faint positive but a definite line.  Wednesday (today) faint positive but much stronger than yesterday!

Please let this mean what I think it means.  If it is getting brighter then that should mean the HCG jab is out of my system.  It is 16 days since i had it.  Today it is 14 days since egg retrieval.  

I feel soooooooooo naughty for testing early.  I have spoken to Dawn this morning and she was very kind but said that a lot of ladies will have a period before proper test date so she wont let me have a blood test until monday as a lot can change til then.

Now I feel miserable.  Boo hoo hoo. 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

I'd say it was looking good if your HCG jab was 16 days ago.

  for monday 

Thinking of you

Sarah x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya Cat,
Oh................. my.......................goodness........ looks like u might be preggers!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will keep everything crossed- please let us know asap.

Love Pi


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Just popped on to say good luck tomorrow Pi - you will just love it - it is so amazing - you will be even more on cloud 9 than you already are.

Cat - will be keeping everything crossed for you too 

Anna - hope you are doing ok?  

Hi Sarah

Lots of love to everyone Sunniex


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Havent been able to log on cos my computers playing up   and today my washing mashine broke   Ive just spent the last half an hour rinsing my clothes under the shower to get all the soap off.  aaarrrgghhh!!

Hope everyones ok, me & dh have had our tests done and were off to the open evening on friday.

What happens at the open evening?  Im really nervous, dont know what to expect........?

So pleased for all of you with BFPs, there seems to be so many of you......hope thats a good sign for us newbies!!      

Love to you all
S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Scooby Doo

When we went to the open evening it was approx 8 years ago when the IVF unit was at Princes Royal Hospital! I remember watching a video on various procedures like IVF,ICSI etc and Denise ( one of the nurses ) gave a talk as well about downregging, injecting etc. We were also shown around. It might be worth getting advice from the others though as this was a long time ago.
Another thing I remember was at the end of the session they told us to ring the clinic on day 1 of our next period so we could start treatment ( again, things might be different now ).

All the best

Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all, well i thought i would pop on and see how everyone is doing, there is alot of us here now! just trying to read everyones posts so i can catch up, Pi, how did the scan go??...Anna..lmao, why does it always happen in asda! Sunny...omg! nearly 20 weeks that has flown! Hello to all the Newbies and anyone else i have missed...xrachx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Ooh, i forgot to say, i have my scan at the clinic tomorrow afternoon, and they will discharge me tomorrow too, i was just wondering, when you all had yours, was it an internal scan or abdominal? ive already had 2 in Grimsby, the first was an internal as i was only 5 wks, the second one was at 7 wks and they tried to do it abdominally but i have alot of scarring from op's and an eptopic so they did it internally, i am just worrying that they wont be able to see through the scarring, do you think that if they couldnt they would do an internal? i know i am waffling but i cant help it, my mind just works overtime just lately!...love, xrachx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

HI all

Scooby doo - the open evening thing at the IVF unit is fantastic.  I went a year and a half ago.  Its set out like a mini seminar and you get to meet other couples in the same boat.  You watch a video first that runs through all the different treatments and then Denise does a little talk about it all afterwards.  Prof Killick or Mr McGuinness is there is you want to ask questions openly or in private or you can ask the nurses because they know EVERYTHING..  I think if i remember rightly you get an A4 booklet on your chosen treatment for you to take home and you will refer back to it loads of times.  Mine is so dog eared now and has had coffee spilt on it etc.  Its also useful to show to best friends, parents etc so they understand what you are going through.

YOu then have to ring up on the first day of your next period to have some blood tests done and then you are off!!

Hope this helps and good luck xxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Girls,
My scan was ace- got arms, legs and was jumping about... have a look at my pic!!!!

Its a miracle!!!!!!!!!!

Anna- are you ok- did the scan go well?
Scooby doo- how did the open evening go- what did u think?

Love Pi


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi guys,

Me & DH went to the open evening tonight.  They didnt really tell me anything i didnt already know, but got to meet all the staff who all seem lovely. Think me & DH were the youngest ones in there though....

They told me all my hormone levels are fine & DH`s 78 million swimmers are almost olympic!!  

So all i have to do now is wait for AF!     This has got to be the only time in my life when i cant wait for it to show up, which hopefully will be in about 10 days. 
Were going to Andorra skiing for a week at the end of next week, so the time will pass quickly, AF should turn up while im there, then its roll on day 21!!

Need to ask though ( please dont think im an alcoholic!!) Did you all not touch a drop before you started treatment.  As soon as i start injecting i wont drink, but was wondering if i would be safe to have a few beers on my holiday.   I dont intent to go mad, i just might fancy a few halfs after a day on the piste!!!!

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Scooby I think you will be fine to have a few beers on holiday.  My birthday was the weekend before down regulation and I had more than a few drinks.  I cut everything out the day I started.

I think the odds are for you anyway, what with hormones and hubby's "stuff" being normal.

I was very good all the way through the treatment I never touched alcohol, had one caffeinated drink per day and got my "5 a day" and the token 70g of protein per day.

I have also done acupunture this time and it must have helped.

It worked for me cos I got a BFP!!!

Good luck anyway and enjoy your hols - dont feel too guilty if you over indulge


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie from me.

Claire...woweee what a cute scan pic!  Wahey!  So chuffed for you.

Cat1980....congrats on your BFP.

I had my DR scan today.  All is ok and I start stims next Fri.  I get really emotional going there and sitting in that waiting room tho.

Lots and lots of love to everyone else.

A x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Guys,
Great news about the scan Anna- thank god u are onto stimms soon- then the time till ec should fly by. I know what you mean about getting really emotional. I have such difficult feelings connected with the womens hospital that even now that i have got my dream i still feel quite tearful when i go into the building!!

Scooby Doo- I really would just do what you need to in order to relax- I tried my first ivf with no alcohol- and that went pear shaped, and the second I had the odd glass of wine once or twice a week, and got a BFN- Prof Killick seems to think that it doesn't really matter- so dont kill yourself trying to be a saint!!!!!   BTW- I SWEAR by acupuncture and seriously believe that helped me get my BFP, obviously it worked for CAT too- and i have  a friend at work who got a BFP on her 1st tx with acupuncture.

Cat- CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You must be so excited- come on tell us how u are feeling- what did the clinic say etc. Hows hubby

Take care all
Love Claire


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

HI Claire

me and hubby are fine - very excited but worried something might go wrong after the biochemical last time.  I havent been to the clinic yet I am not supposed to ring until monday to tell them about the BFP but I have been testing positive since last monday and it just keeps getting darker and darker.  They do seem to make you wait a long time dont they compared to other clinics.  On mylast cycle with the biochemical official test day was sunday and on the friday before it was still negative whereas this time I have been showing positive seven days before test date so am hoping will be a stronger pregnancy (or maybe even two in there?)

I have been feeling fine every day until after lunch when I can stop going to the loo, have really bad lower abdominal and groin cramps and generally feel washed out.  Am not sleeping very well either as all I can think about is being pregnant.  I have a fullness feeling in my stomach (which is rock hard).  No sore boobs though but i dont really get those with my monthly cycle either.

Your scan pic is ace - I want one!!!!  You are so lucky to have got to where you are and out of the nasty danger zone.  8 weeks is a long time to worry.  Are you going to find out if it is a boy or a girl??  I am so impatient I would have to know!!!

Good luck to everyone

Cat xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Cat
It sounds as though you are feeling exactly how I was feeling in the first couple of weeks. The clinic do seem to make you wait for ages to test- then i think they usually bring you in for a blood test, then a scan at 6 weeks. I am sure all the team will be over the moon for you!!!!!!!! Try to stay positive, I know it must be so worrying cos of last time- but things will be different this time. Eat well and take care of yourself as best you can.

I am really happy with my scan pic- and so surprised by how much the baby was moving around- defo going to find out whether pink or blue- as I cannot wait!!!

Love Claire


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all


Pi- your scan pic is great. I found out the sex when I was preggers- I'm just too impatient.

Cat - good luck for monday.

Scooby - a few beers won't hurt. Make the most of it- you won't be drinking for nine months soon.

Anna - good luck with the stimms. I have not been back to the IVF unit since we left to go to Nottingham. I don't know what it is but I get really upset going near the place. Even though we eventually got a positive outcome I just can't forget all the pain and heartbreak associated with it. 

Anyway, before I depress everyone I'd better go

have a good weekend

Sarah x
.


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope evertone is well. Have not been able to get on much with all work being done on house. Have been staying with friends - home for a week and then moving out again while they do the kitchen, hall and landing and nusery - very exciting.

Anna - good news that you are moving onto to Stimms - always a relief. I know what you mean about the clinic. Have cried a few times in that corridor leading up to the door. We tired to think of it as the place of dreams even at the most difficult times.

Pi - isn't the scan just amazing. Am so pleased all went well. I couldn't believe how much our baby was moving around either. Seems weird that it is somersaulting and waving around inside you but you can't feel anything doesn't it.  Am still waiting to feel something but nothing yet - well have had a couple of small sensations but nothing definite. Am so excited to feel the first movement properly

Hi Cat - try not too worry - actually don't know why I'm saying that as I did and I know how hard it is not too no matter what anyone says. You will be fine I know it. I had not sore boobs and still haven't at nearly 19 weeks.

Scooby - we used to go to andorra skiing - where are you going to? We went to soldeu - infact met my lovely DH on the slopes there. He reversed into me and the rest is history 

Hello Sarah.

So we have our 20 week scan next week - very excited. Have decided not to find out the sex. Would love to know but would also love a surprise on the day. And of course do not care in the least what we have as long as he or she is healthy and happy. Now have quite a pregnant looking tum. Its wonderful. Am so rubbish really must put a pic up - will get DH on the case.

Love to you all

Sunniex


----------



## iceier (Jan 29, 2007)

hello everyone 
hope all are well
cat1980 congratulations on your   i too tested early and saw the line get stronger and stronger finally rang the clinic 2 days before i was supposed to test to find out if the shot would be out of system then and it was all ok.
well i have had an early scan because i kept getting sharp like shooting pains in my right side so i rang the clinic because i got really worried they did a scan and i saw a sac with a heartbeat. i was so relieved, there was another sac next to it but it was empty, this was at 6w2d i go back next week 4 my final scan at the clinic im just worrying all the time wondering if everything is alright.

pi what a brill scan picture do u stop worrying less as time goes on. 

anna the best of look really hope u get that much deserved result this time. i have everything crossed 4 you.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone just a general question about the Hull clinic.

I will be ringing tomorrow by my BFP first thing I assume I will have the blood tests on monday and wednesday but if all is well when do i have the first scan to check everything is OK. 

I am dying to see the screen so I know something is in there.

Cat


----------



## iceier (Jan 29, 2007)

hi cat when i rang the clinic i just had to go in and collect some more perscription i didnt have any blood tests taken and when i asked why they said beacuse there happy with the pregnancy tests being 99% accurate and was just given an appointment to go back in 4 weeks times for a scan to find out if the pregnancy is viable. it might be diferent 4 some but that was my case.


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all, as Iceier just said, that was what they did with me, i had my bloods done by my epu in Grimsby, if you want the bloods done i would have a word with your gp, they should be happy to send you for them. My gp and epu have been fantastic, couldnt have asked for more, i had a scan at 5wks and another at 7wks and have just had my viability scan at the unit, i have the emergency number for the epu and they have told me no matter what it is, to ring with any worries i have and they will check me out to put my mind at rest, it is routine for the clinic to do things like that but its really important for us to know whats going on at the same time, other clinics take blood so i dont see why they cant, can you?


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Just done a massive post and lost it..... balls


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Anyone wanna come in chat room in a bit?
Love Pi


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls my official test day started with a positive that came up really quickly however I knew it would because i have had positives for last seven days (have spent a fortune on tests!).

I rang denise up and she said because i have been having the right sort of pains and no bleeding I dont need to come in for bloods or anything, just have to go and collect some more Crinone at lunchtime today.

I feel a bit strange now - no appointments to go to and feel really on my own.  I am having my thyroid levels checked tomorrow at HRI so i might ask if they will do the test for me.  I just want to know what my blood level is cos if its better than last time i will feel so much better.

PS

Have major cravings for oranges - i cant get enough of the darn things!!

How is everyone else today - at least its not snowing today!!

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

I think with your history I would ask at HRI or would your gp do bloods for you? I'm ashamed to say this but can't you turn on the waterworks a bit if they won't do the test? After all you are pregnant and hormonal?!!  

I'm afraid it's a waiting game now and it is worse than any 2 week waits you have been through but worth it when you see your  little bubba on the screen.

Anyway it's official now so huge    You'e going to be a mummy.

Take care
sarah x

ps. hi to everyone else hope you are ok


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
i have just done a huge post with all personals on and lost it   
i will post it all again later tonight 

wow its so busy in here hese days how fab 
glad all is doing well and great to see another bfp congrats 
catch you all later 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

This thread is really thriving and with so many of you pregnant.  Congratulations to you all.

Anna - I hope everything is going to plan for you.  What is the current choice of music in the waiting room  ? 

Claire and Cat - please can you recommend an acupuncturist within the Hull / West villages area?  Anything is worth a shot.  Was the acupuncture carried out while having an IVF cycle (and if so at what stage in the cycle) or before the IVF?  How many sessions did you guys attend?  If you don't want to post the name of someone on here, please can you email me directly - thanks.

I'm just waiting for my next AF so I can start a new cycle - funded this time so that will good.

Take care everyone

Readie
x


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Readie - I used a wonderful acupuncturist - will email you details.

Cat - if you explain how you are feeling to the clinic with what happended with your biochem you may find that they will do some blood tests for you - you could even offer to pay although you would probably find they wouldn't charge you.

Love to all 

Sunniex


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey everyone thanks for all the nice comments

Readie the acupuncturist i used went to my doctors surgery every friday afternoon but cant for the life of my remember his name although i do have a business card somewhere.  He goes to springhead medical centre at the corner of willerby road/hotham road south.  You dont have to be at that doctors to use him. 

He knows all the staff at the Hull clinic and he works with them so it is a complimentary therapy.

He has had lots of girls who have got pregnant with IVF.

Good luck if its what you decide to do.

Last night I felt absolutely rubbish - i felt really nauseous, couldnt eat all my tea.  The sickness thing seems to come on about 11:30 a.m. and ease off about 2 and then start up again about 6:30 (dont think the bus ride home from work helps!).  I went to pick up the crinone yesterday and saw Denise she has given me a scan date for 18th april and i think i will be around 8 weeks by then.  I am just praying the embie stays put for that long.

Take care all xxxxx

cat


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Sunnie - just noticed your bump pic it's so cute-you're nearly half way there already.

Readie - can't help with the acupuncturist but good luck in finding one.

Cat - sorry you're feeling rough but it's a good sign. Try eating a little and often. I found the sickness bands really helpful.

Hi Vee, Scooby,Pi

Anna are you ok?

I wish the weather would make up it's mind what it's doing today.

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

sorry to seem stupid but what are sickness bands

Cat x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

They are wristbands that you can get for motion sickness (travel sickness), you can get them from the chemist, i think you only need to wear one though.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks xrachx I will give it a go!

Cat x


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Cat I recommend mini cheddars 

I really struggled with food in the first few weeks - didn't fancy anything and often felt sick or was sick after - actually lost quite alot of weight. But then suddenly it does disappear and your appetitie returns.  Try eating little healthy bits where you can - even if its just a banana or a yogurt and try and drink plenty of water. 

Sunniexx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Hope everyones ok.   

Sunnie - were going to Arinsal in Andorra. Neither of us has ever been skiing before - were having lessons while were there. Im looking forward to going - i probably will be rubbish and spend all week on my bum, but hey, it will be a laugh!   

im starting to get nervous about starting my treatment. Providing AF turns up on time i worked it out i should start Down regging the 3rd week in April.  Anyone else starting around that time....?

I too have thought about accupuncture, but ive never had it before in my life, and no one i know can seem to recommend a good one.  When should you start having it? DR'ing, Stimming...?

Hi to everyone, i'll try and get online again before i go on my holiday.

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Scooby i think you should try and start the acupucture while you are down regging maybe once a week but if you ring up the acunpuncturist they take a detailed assessment of you over the phone and then create a plan to suit you.

I had my HCG bloods done yesterday because I was so worried about my abdo cramps.  21 days post egg retrieval they were a whopping 2180 which on the betaHCG website shows it is above average!!!  I am very pleased, just hoping when i have them done again tomorrow they have gone up again.  When i did my first cycle at 21 days the reading was only 175 and i went on to have a biochemical/miscarriage so am hopeful.

God I am soooooooo paranoid something will go wrong.  Hubby is so over the moon but he isnt as cautious as me.  I will maybe feel a bit better when i have my results tomorrow and then after my scan on  18th.


I think i need someone to slap me!!!

Cat xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

Sounds like double trouble to me

    

Good luck

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

I hope so sarah fingers crossed!!!!

My sickness and other symptoms have started early (around 4 weeks) and the nurse said this could be indicative of double trouble too.

cat xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

How exciting Cat!

I think its hard not to worry anyway but particularly after a miscarriage - I was exactly the same. Am sure with those levels all will be well.  Let us know how you get on tomorrow.

Scooby - I can recommed a good acupuncturist if you want?

xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi sunnie,

I live just outside Bridlington, does anyone know of any good accupuncturists anywhere near there.  Im not a confident driver, so the closer to me the better!!!

S
xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just had to pop on to say we had our 20 week scan today and it was wonderful - totally amazing - all appears to be well with the baby - we are so happy  

We decided we wanted the sex to be a surprise - at the end I asked the lovely songrapher if they knew what the sex was and he smiled and said yes he did - arrggghhhhh was so hard to walk away. So exciting!!

Love to all

Sunniex


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow sunnie - dont think i could have restrained myself that much!!!  I am so bad - i have to know EVERYTHING!!  Its good that everything looks fine, hope your piccies are proudly on your fridge for all to see!!

Had my bloods done again today at 5 weeks and 2 days and they have more than doubled again to 4520 so i am a happy bunny.

Still dont think i can wait until my scan now at 9 weeks now i know everything is OK.  My mum works at a private hospital and she can get me a discount on a scan there and she said she would go halves with me so am thinking of booking in after 6 weeks just so i know how many there are and to try and find a heart beat.

I am awful arent I!!!

Still feeling sicky in the afternoons and tired all the time.  Still no sore boobs but cant complain!!!

Cat xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya all
Anna- you must have started stimms yesterday, so well done girl!!!! let us know how you are feeling - wont be long till the exciting bit now. Hope the new job is going well too.

Sunnie- Awwwww how could u contain yourself at the scan, I am defo going to try and find out- Si says that its typical of me- as I always want to open my pressies before christmas!!!!!!!!!!!

Scooby Doo- I used to be a Brid Kid myself but moved to Hull about 10 years ago, sorry I cant help you with an acupuncturist nearer home but if you look on the complimentary therapies section of this board somewhere there is a link to a site where you can do a search
BTW- I totally believe that acupuncture helps- after 5 years of ttc and not even a sniff- even after 2 ivf's. I had been having acupuncture for 1 month before i got a natural BFP- I dont think its a coincedence. 

If anyone wants the details of the woman i saw- think its the same lady as Anna and Sunnie- then drop us a pm and I will give u the details.

CAT- Gosh I so know how those early weeks are nerve wracking- I dont blame you for considering an earl;y scan- bugger the money its worth it for your peace of mind!!!

Hola to everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am still being pretty sick each morning- and getting fed up of it now. The last couple of weeks have passed really quickly and I am gonna see the midwife next week. I have done a couple of things that i shouldn't have like taken inburofen and eaten runny eggs, just totally forgot about them being off limits.. but what is the point in panicking now!!!!!!!! Oh crap!!!!

Take care all

Claire


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey everyone

Claire - I wouldnt worry about the egg thing - i have eaten a box of 6 eggs this week, i cant control myself i have just had to have them and its bizarre cos i dont really eat eggs.  Guess our bodies need them.  I think you have to watch out if they are raw - runny is ok i think.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend planned,i am off to buy some new clothes as my stomach is so swollen and bloated and none of my work trousers fit me properly.  I cant believe i am five and a half weeks pregnant and in need of larger sizes already.  Gutted!!!

Cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sorry I have been so absent.  Feeling a bit overwhelmed at the mo and also suffering awful headaches.

Cat1980 I go to Springhead Medical Centre...Dr Roper is lovely!  I also saw the acupuncturist there, Michael - who Sunnie see's, who is very calming.  I also saw another acupuncturist, Lynda, who Pi30 used, who was equally as lovely.  Unfortunately their needles didnt do it for me tho.  

Sunnie...how fab is your bump?!  And so pleased the scan went well.

Lots of love to everyone else.  I am off to snuggle down in bed and get rid of this headache.

Anna xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Anna

Hope you're feeling better today



Take care

Sarah x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Anna
Sorry to hear about the headaches- hunhave they passed yet?
The clinic told me to take co-codamol. Paracetamol didn't even touch it and co-codamols did seem to work. Careful though cos they contain a mild opiate- codiene phosphate. Guess you already know that hun- but we dont want our resident drug councellor getting off her head do we!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care of yourself
Love Claire


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Well the headaches are still here.  I am feeling really anxious this time so maybe that has something to do with it.  Poor DP keeps getting an earful too!  I am usually so laid back and he is the boss but I seem to like the sound of my own voice at the min!  Still...not always a bad thing!

Claire I darent take a thing except for my 4head stuff.  Hehe.  No chance of me getting opiate dependent eh?!  Not even the sedation drugs work on me properly!!  I've been down to HRI a bit with work chick...keep looking out for you altho not entirely sure I can remember what you look like!!  Job going well (I'm NHS now!)...after initially hating it I am getting into it a bit more.

Sarah thanks for your support...I really appreciate your kind messages.  How is Sophie?  Still adorable for sure.  

Cat think you might have to get some prunes ready!!  All those eggs will bung you up!!!    Hehe.  Hope you are feeling ok.

Scooby have you found an acupunturist yet?  Hope so.  

Rach..hope you are ok.  

Icier..and you too hun.   

Readie...how are you??  

Vee...did you get any info through on FET?  A girl at work was telling me about her sis getting twins from FET at Hull!!  

Sunnie...how is the house coming along??  Bet you and Simon are just sitting and looking at the scan pic!!  I would be too hun!  

Am sure I have missed people out but I am sorry.  I blame the drugs!

Love 

A x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi 

Anna- hope you ( and of course your DP! ) are ok. 

I can't believe that my maternity leave ends 7th May.    Message to all the bump buddies - enjoy it because it goes so fast!

hi everyone

sarah x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
sorry i havent been online for so long 
i dont seem to get a minute these days 
hope you are all doing well 
hows the bumps comming along girls bet your swelling well hee hee 

hows the cycle going anna ?
have u got a date for ec yet ?
i got the info on FET but still not sure when i will be cycling we go on holiday in aug 
so will hopefully be back end of the year 

well i am going to go back and have a good read of this thread now 
to catch up properly 
take care all 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya Vee

Well today was first scan day and it went ok.  Leading follicle is 14mm and then have a couple at 12mm and others at 10mm.  The fluid has come back in the left tube again.  Prof doesnt seem worried but I am!  I have to try to forget it tho.  Scan was quite uncomfy and got a dicky tummy now all of a sudden!  This is the girl that goes to the loo only about twice a week and can only poo in either my own loo or my parents!!!!  

I think EC will be Good Friday.  Here's hoping its a blimin good Good Friday eh?!

Oooooo holiday....what is one of those?!  We are gonna book something as soon as we know the outcome of this cycle.  

Hope you are ok hun

Anna x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya anna 
sorry to hear you have a dicky tummy   hope its better very soon 
sounds like you have got some super follies there , not long till EC 
hoping with all my heart this is the one  for you hun 
 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Anna
EC on Good Friday eh


Eggcellent- how eggciting- remember not to put all your eggs in one basket hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry Anna just couldn't resist it. 

This time last year I was expecting ec on easter friday too... of course it didn't happen then for me, but I think its got to be a fantastic sign for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE will al be behind you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Is there any chance you could pm me your home address Anna, as there is something that I want to send you?

Take Care
Love Claire


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh my gosh....I am soooo tired!  Had my 3 year old godson and 2 year old daughter since Friday night.  Adorable but tiring!!  We went to Honeysuckle Farm in Hornsea...if you havent been girls I highly recommend it!  I am going to go with my friends if I cant borrow any kids to take in future!  There were lots of baby animals and a poor cow had just given birth to twins who still had their umbilical cord intact and she had the placenta slowly coming out of her!  So not a good look!!!

Vee my tum tum is much better now.  I started getting a panic on thinking I was overstimulating or something!!  Thank you for your good wishes...they really do mean a lot.  I soooo hope I get my BFP....not just for me but to put a smile on all my FF's faces too cos I know everyone is routing for us.

Claire...you are so sweet...yeah course will PM you my address.  I remember last year so well hun.  Was gutted for you not getting to EC but now look at you!  So chuffed.  You always were holding out for your natural miracle...and your prayers were answered.  

We will have to get a meet organised.  Got to see these growing tums...and of course the miracle babies too.  I dont know about you but when I hold a baby or kiddie my troubles seem to fade away.  I realise of course some people get emotional seeing babies (and I used to and still do sometimes) but I always seem to feel better when I see my friends and their little ones.

Well its a beautiful day...gonna pop to Princes Quay and treat myself then pop out with my friend down Princes Ave.  No alcoholic drinks for me tho!

LoTs AnD lOtS oF lOvE

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Anna

Glad you're feeling better. I bet you're tired looking after 2 young ones. I'm tired looking after a 5 month old and she isn't even running around yet!

Enjoy your shopping. I love Princes Ave. I think Dukes or Pave do live music on a sunday. You might even be able to sit outside.

take care and enjoy the lovely weather

Hi everyone

Sarah x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya All
Hows it goin!!!!!!

http://egg.d21c.com/egg.swf

Love Claire


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

lmao lmao love the link pi very good lol

hiya Anna 
it is hard work looking after little ones esp when there running around everywhere 
hope you have caught up with some rest
i am up for a meet would love to put faces to names !!!
luv vee 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

Havent posted for a while.

I am having a bit of a hard time at the moment sleeping - I am up all the time with an upset stomach on the hour every hour (thinks its the crinone).  Doctor has given me some codeine to take today and now I feel like a zombie!

Have been off my food a bit - has anyone else experienced this?  Its not because I feel sick, i havent felt sick for a few days now.  I just open the cupboads and I dont seem to want to eat anything and I'm not getting hungry either.  I've been looking on some of the pregnancy threads and everyone else is eating like a trooper so feel a little left out really.

We gave in and told the rest of our family at the weekend - just couldnt control ourselves!!!  I know its early and we have been very naughty but we have never had the pleasure of sharing such nice news before!!!

Take care all

Cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sarah I love Princes Ave too!  There is something for everyone down there (oooo how much like my mum do I sound?!).  There was live music on in Linnet which was good.  Im not surprised you are tired looking after a 5 month old!  Such hard work but rewarding too eh?  Especially when she gives you a little smile and a giggle!  I love them at this age cos you get so much from them dont you...but can also leave them in their seat for a few mins without coming back and finding their fingers in sockets!  Have you got a bumbo seat?  I highly recommend them!  My friend uses hers for feeding, story time etc etc.  

Vee we will defo have to sort out a meet...we could do Princes Avenue in the sunshine with a cool soft drink for the pregnant ones and a beer for the others.  Hopefully it will be soft drinks for me tho!!  And of course the babies.

Claire I couldnt open that link!  But reckon it was something funny if I know you!!!  Crazy chick.

And Cat....poor you not being able to scoff and for having to take codeine.  Get plenty of veg and fruit and water down you to prevent constipation hun.  And I dont blame you for telling family...I would be bursting to tell.

Well girls this cycle hasnt gone as the others....but not in a bad way.  Was expecting EC to be Friday but went in today and have got 22 follies that are HUGE!  And my lining is at 12mm too.  Usually this would have happened on Wednesday's scan but very happy to be reporting it today.  Maybe its the organic milk.  Anyway, as you can imagine now full of nerves and excitement.  I had tears again today at the clinic which was embarrassing cos it was packed!  They had bloody David Gray on repeat on the same song so that did add to the anxiety!!  Some fella went and told the receptionist so they then put on Gabrielle...Out of Reach.  Haha me and DP did laugh.

So....trigger jab at 8.45pm.  Start Utrogestan tonight too.  And tomorrow night a night off from jabbing!  Yay!  So will go to Boots and stock up on my Simple Toiletries.

Lots of love to you all

Anna x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Anna
OMG does that mean ec on Wednesday.... but I'm not prepared, crikey its happened quick- need to get our heads round this- might mean et on Friday. Gosh how exciting!!!!!!!!

Have just pmed u hun before I read this!!!!!!!

Love Claire


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Good luck anna for friday - 22 follicles, thats amazing!!!  I bet you will be able to fill the freezer with your left over embies!!!

Keep us all up to date

Cat xx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya anna 
wow your cycle is going great and sooooooooo quick 
good luck for EC hope you get lots of lovely eggs  
how exciting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow 22 follies how are you feeling ?
i also love princess ave its always a good night down there 

hiya cat 
sorry to hear you have a poorly tummy, hope your feeling better very soon 
awwwwwwww how exciting is it telling your family bet they are over the moon for you 

hope everybody else is doing well 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow Anna 22 follies - bet you're feeling fit to burst. Wishing you all the   in the world.

Hi everyone

P.s. - Cat- be warned- you don't go off your food for long. It won't be long before you're eating everything in sight. I'm paying for it now though can't seem to shift the b***dy weight!  

Take care everyone

Sarah x


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi girls

Am struggling to get on at the moment as back living with friends while we have more work done on house.

Anna - sending you all the love and luck in the world for this cycle honey - if only we could all make it happen through willing it to do so.  With 22 follies you should end up with lots of lovely embryos. When is your birthday again? Could that certain person you consulted be right after all. Am praying for you sweetheart.

Cat and Sarah - I struggled so much to eat in the early weeks - just didn't want anything at all and had to force myself to eat anything.  And was then often sick or felt sick. But as you say Sarah appetite came back at about 15 weeks and wey hey anything goes   Altho am trying to be careful - but I want chocolate which is something I can normally do without!

Pi - hows the little bump doing?  Hope your feeling well. 

Love to Vee Bee, rach, iceier and Readie 

All well with me - feel very happy and lucky - can feel the baby just slightly - the small pops and butterfly wings occasionally - nothing too major yet as apparently my placenta is in a place where its stopping me feeling it properly.  Went to see Mr Mcguiness at the hospital on friday - apparently he likes to see us ivf/icsi ladies at 20 weeks and then at 28 weeks and I think a couple of times after that as well.  When I asked why I needed extra scans at 28 weeks plus he simply said because the pregnancy is higher risk / more risk factors - I can't understand this really - perhaps even more so as we were male factor??  He said that anyone who has taken longer than 18 months to conceive is put into this category ivf or not.  Doesn't really make sense to me unless there is a clear reason why you might be higher risk. So am trying not to worry - midwife says he is just being overcautious. I guess it is good as if there was anything wrong they are more likely to catch it - was just trying to avoid too many scans. Anyway enough ramblings from me  

Love Sunniex

P.S I would love to meet up with everyone - think its a great idea if people would like to - perhaps we should think about when we might be able to do it? xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all 
Sunnie - i didnt realise us IVF'ers would be getting so much care and attention.  The more scans the better as far as I am concerned cos I am worrying about EVERYTHING.  It must be so exciting to feel the baby moving around inside - i cant wait for that.  Hope its not starting to keep you up at night yet.  Apparently thats when play time is!!!

Anna - still on for EC on friday??  I will be thinking of you xxxx

Still struggling with food, the thought of chocolate makes me heave (never thought i would say that!).  Dont quite know what easter egg i will be getting this year on that basis!  Today i have had one piece of toast and a can of heinz soup - wow.  I will have to be more sensible and get the veges out for tea i think.

love  Cat 

PS meeting up would be a great idea!!


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya girls

Just a quickie from me tonight (sorry cos I wanted to do personals)as not long been in and want to get in the bath and ensure my lady garden is looking its best for tomorrow haha!  Been and bought all my Simple toiletries and given DP strict instructions to use them too!  

Well I feel so sick and full it is unbelievable.  Can feel my ovaries on every little step I take!  And my nipples are so sore from the HCG.  At least I know what to keep an eye out for.  Everything on this cycle seems to feel more intense.  Hopefully that will mean it is different and I will get the long awaiting BFP.  

So BFP ladies, please please please let me know if there is anything you can recommend for my 2ww to enhance my chances!  I am having all of next week off work and am limiting the amount of patients I see until test date (please let us get that far).  I have got funny films recorded (thanks Sunnie for that advice!), I have tried acupuncture before and it didnt work so leaving that out this time, and again I plan to do as little as possible next week but to also keep my mind occupied.  I am having crinone this time, the utrogestan makes me sooo sore (although on that until after EC).  I am taking my Sanatogen and also Vit B complex.  I am drinking pineapple juice (Del Monte do a gorge one).

Sunnie...my spooky fortune guy said I would be pregnat by my b'day (5 April).  But, saying that...if I do get pregnant then technically I will have been 2 weeks and 1 day on my b'day.  Fingers crossed eh!

Well lots of love to you all and thank you so much for your kind messages (I also had loads of lovely PM's and am overwhelmed by how lovely and supportive the FF members are).  It really does never ever cease to amaze me what a lovely site this is.  Everyone is full of kindness and no malice at all.  Such a culture shock cos usually where there are a lot of women there is often *****iness too!  Just goes to show that us girls should stick together!

Anna xxx

PS  Will update you asap about how many eggies we got...and, fingers crossed, embryos too.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aww Anna

You made me laugh about doing the lady garden etc. I was the same I even painted my toenails specially    I'm sure they don't care but it makes you feel better somehow doesn't it  

I was trying to think of things I did differently but I can't say there was anything. I never ate anything different ,I always took the whole of the 2ww off work because there's no such thing as taking it easy in my job. Nope... can't think.

Will be thinking about you tomorrow.

Sending you lots of  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya sunnie 
wow i cant believe you are 21 weeks already 
you have a lovely neat bump there isnt it exciting when you can feel baby move 
i 1st felt baby move when i was 14 wks which was quite early but was so excited was like little flutterings !!!!!!!!!!

hiya cat 
sorry to hear you are struggaling with food bless you 
wont be long and you will be eating for england lol
i was unlucky and had sickness all the way through my pregnancy even in labour i was still been sick 
booooooooooooo !! 

hiya Anna 
had to laugh at the lady garden LMAO !!
i am not surprised your ovaries feel heavy with all the lovely juicy follies 
i cant think of anything different for you to do in the 2ww than what you have already said 
just take things easy and get lots of rest
good luck for EC will be thinking of you 
and have a great birthday !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

love to everybodyelse 
hope you are all well 
xxrachxx how are you doing ? hope your ok 

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhh i forgot to say 
i rung the clinic the other day and was asking about FET 
as it looks like i wont be cycling until dec/jan 
so i asked to go on the clomid again until fet comes around 
i went on this when 1st trying to concieve but unfortunatly no luck but since having Sophia my periods are so regular ( i have pcos ) and i even ovulate now which i never did before 
so i thought i didnt have anything to loose 
prof killick said no problem so just waiting for letter from clinic with instructions 
luv vee xxxxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Anna

I read that taking co-enzyme Q10 on day of egg retrieval and for about two weeks is a good supplement to take.  Apparently it aids the repair of your ovaries after retrieval.  I read that in Zita West's book so i took that.  I also had 100g of protein a day and my 5 fruit and veges, lots of early nights, pregnacare, no spicy food.

Worked for me!!!

Make sure your man looks after you too

Good luck xx

Cat


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Oooooo noooooooooooo!

Denise has just rang me after my doctor rang her.  I have been up all night every night for the past 5 days with dodgy stomach and am really really tired because of it.  Doctor has given me a sick note for a week so can catch up on sleep during the day.

Denise is worried I might be having a flare up of my bowel condition which cant be good whilst pregnant??  She is going to speak to Mr Maguinnes now and call me back in a bit.  

Am really worried something is going to go wrong!

CAt x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

Have you heard anything? Are you ok?

Fingers crossed it's all pregnancy hormones making you have a dodgy stomach.

Let us know how you get on

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Sara

Denise has called me now and Mr M has suggested i take some more time off work (have sick note) and rest.  He doesnt know whether I am having a bowel flare up, or the progesterone suppositories are causing it (they said i cant stop taking them) or whether the pregnancy hormones my own body is making is causing it.  I am so tired all the time so guess I will take their advice and just rest at home until next week and see how i get on.  I have to ring them if it gets worse.  

I dont mean to moan- i am very pleased i am pregnant, it has taken us long enough to get here.  I'm sure i will be feeling better soon.

They arent worried about baby(s) anyway so thats a weight off my mind.

Cat x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

Being pregnant is tiring enough never mind having other problems as well. Hope you've got someone to spoil you.Make sure you get plenty of rest. Hope you feel better soon

Sarah x

P.s never feel bad for moaning you are entitled to it as much as anyone else no matter how you got pregnant. Someone once told me I should be grateful for being pregnant so I should stop moaning. They got the sharp end of my tongue I can tell you


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls, again another quickie from me

Well EC went well and we got 18 lovely eggs.  I am praying so hard that they make it onto embies (I never take that part for granted) and of course a lovely baby or two.

Pi30 (Claire) - You are an absolute darling!  I arrived home from EC all sore and feeling sorry for myself and got the most wonderful package!  The relaxation CD went on straightaway and really helped me chill out and the bird with a baby is just the most gorgeous thing I have ever ever seen!  It has been sat on my tum all afternoon and will not be leaving my side that is for sure!  DP was over the moon too.  He doesnt quite understand these bulletin boards or particularly like me on them all the time but you should have seen his smile.  I am absolutely over the moon.  So thoughtful hun.  Thank you, thank you, thank you.  Please PM me your address now cos I have to send you a thank you card!

Vee - how exciting.  I will keep my fingers crossed that you are successful with the clomid.  Woohoo.

Cat - hope you feel better soon.  Denise did my retrieval today and I saw Mr M hanging around - they certainly know their stuff and will do their best for you.

Once again in the room I had tears.  I was crying for being there again, crying cos scared of the pain and crying cos I want a baby so much.  They let me have a min to compose myself and then DP had tears too!  Bless.

So girls, I know I keep asking you to keep your fingers crossed but please please please send positive vibes to my little ones in that incubator!  Does anyone else feel empty after EC and a bit weepy and the embies being in a dish?!  Or is it just me!?

Lots of love to you all

Anna xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello All
Sorry have not bee on for a while but am feeling sooooooo tired- and work is a pain in the butt at the mo- so thank God I am on annual leave next week- so need a break.

I am disappointed as i still dont have a proper pregnancy bump yet- no-one has noticed at work or anything- so my thicker waist just means that i feel FAT!!!!!!!!!!! bummer!!!!!!!!

Cat- sorry to hear about your dodgy tum- might be a mixture of the progesterone and the stress of early pregnancy- hopefully your week off should help you relax- just chill and look after yourself!!!!

Anna- am so pleased that you liked the pressie- hopefully birdie will bring you good luck... I am so emotional at the moment when i saw the bird with baby i nearly started crying in the shop when i thought of you. Will im you my address!!!!!!!!! Thinking of you loads at the mo...... let us know your test date hun!!!!

MRSC- how you doing hun. How knackered are you will little un... managing to get a nights sleep ??

Hiya to everyone else!!!!!!!!!


Oh and who is going to take charge of co-ordinating a local meet up- would love to come!!!!


Love Claire


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Anna

  18 eggies is fab. Hopefully they are dividing nicely as we speak. Your post made me   when you said you got upset - it's such an emotional time isn't it. Hope you are not too sore. Make sure that dp of yours spoils you rotten.

Hi Pi - enjoy your annual leave. I'm fine thanks-i'm very lucky as Sophie sleeps through the night. Keep wondering how long it will last though.

Hi to everyone

take care

Sarah x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya anna 
wow 18 eggs is fantastic 
they will be doing just fine and i am sure you will have some so freeze too 
good luck for ET i will be thinking of you !!!!!
it is so emotional in the clinic isnt it i always used to cry its emotions ,nerves and anxiaty all mixed into one xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
everything crossed this is the one for you hun 
luv vee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi everyone, av just been trying to catch up on everything, have been trying to keep off the internet to be honest as i am freaking myself out! i am worrying about everything! it is probably normal but driving me crazy, i have my 12wk scan on the 12th and i am panicking. Will catch up and do some personals......so much to read! hope everyone is ok.xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Morning all

Thanks for all the kind words.  Had another rubbish nights sleep, up every hour if not more and couldnt manage to sleep in.  Hubby brought me a cuppa before he went to work bless him and then i threw up.  Great start to the day eh!!!

Anna - well done on your eggie harvest, right on cue for easter ha ha!!  Denise did mine too so thats got to be good luck!  I bet they have already fertilised.  Why dont you give them a ring later on today to put your mind at ease.  Hope you arent too sore anyway and are at home with feet up watching trashy telly.

Claire - you will get your bump soon dont worry.  I spoke to my mum last night and told her my clothes were tight already and she said it was too early to buy maternity stuff and to buy a bigger size.  We all hate having to do that dont we ladies.

Cat xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Anna
Ring the clinic.....ring the clinic!!!!!!
Lets have an update on the embies- are you taking them to blasts??

Rach
Hiya - how are you doing- good luck for the scan on the 12th- I was so nervous as I was coming upo to it- just think you will have a lively piccy to post for us!!!

Cat
Yup- after a week of not being sick- I ahve taken today off work as I have been throwing up again- cant believe it... thought it should be over with by now!!!


Take care all
Love Claire


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi, ladies, wow what a lovely day here in Grimsby! hows the weather in Hull? is anyone doing anything good over Easter? we are going away for a long weekend, oh cant wait!

Anna...fab news bout the eggies, not even cadburys do that many in a batch!.. ...have you rung the clinic yet?

Pi....i soo know how you feel with the tiredness, the sickness should subside soon..(fingers crossed).xx

Vee...good luck with the Clomid, hun.xx

Cat....keep your feet up, and your chin.xx

Sunnie....hope everything is going well with the house.xx

Mrsmc....hey good that Sophie is sleeping through the night!, wont say anything else on the matter as i dont want to jinx you!.xx

Have a lovely easter everyone, oh and dont eat too many eggs (she says!, yer right...lol)

                                                      Love, xrachx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Rach good to hear from you - the weather is gorgeous here in Hull does anyone know if it's going to last?

Anna - hope you're taking it easy and you're feeling ok because that was a lot of eggies.

Hi Vee

Hi bump buddies hope you're all well. I can't keep up with what stage of pregnancy you're all at there's so many of you. Lets hope you have someone else joining you soon eh    .

Hi to everyone i've missed.

Have a lovely day
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya girls

Well we have news.  We have 11 embies!  Yay!  Very pleased and we got that amount last time.  Just hope they make to to blast and we can have ET on Monday.  I feel so sorry for them sat in that little dish!  At least they will be warm in the incubator!  Got a lovely text of Sunnie earlier and so pleased that she felt sorry for her embies too!  It's so strange isnt it...you feel empty after EC and lost knowing that your potential babies are not with you.  You know, even at this early stage, they have their eye colour, hair colour etc etc determined.  Absolutely bl**dy amazing!

Pi30 (Clairey Warey) - your bump will just appear overnight and shock you!  I can guarantee it!  And your little one will be tucked up and decide to move one day and voila 'here I am Mummy and Daddy'.  You need to be taking regular pics of your bump to refer to for the next time!!!  

Sarah - DP has been lovely.  He is talking so much more this time as last time he went a bit into himself.  It is such a turmoil isnt it and it affects us all so differently.  I hope you have a lovely Easter weekend chick.

Vee - glad I am not the only tear machine at the clinic!  Just seeing Denise makes me wanna cry sometimes and thats not in a bad way!  I feel really really silly but I just want to tell her what a help she has been to me just by being there.  I love all the staff but I admit Denise is my fave and I love it when she is there for my appointments.

Rach - try to enjoy your special time.  I admit I would be the first one to panic and worry but everything is gonna be good girl.  You believe it.

Cat - hope you get a bit of rest over the bank holiday.  Put your feet up when you can sweetie.

Readie & Sunnie - hope you are both ok and have a fab Easter.

Well girls no rest for the wicked eh.  I was up at the crack of dawn today after a restless night and had 12 patients to see today!  Ohmygod.  One announced her pregnancy too which I always find a bit emotional.  Also had a visit from our managers little girl who is beautiful and I made sure I got a cuddle in the hope that she will bring me good luck!

It is my birthday today and I had a lovely time and got spoilt rotten so very very happy!  Im gonna get a bath and wash my hair in preparation of looking after my best friends little boy tomorrow who is 7 months old.  My plan is to take him to town and buy him the cutest converse trainers!!!  Im so gonna be skint when I have my own!!!

Keep your fingers crossed for the 11 little boys and girls I have in the incubator!  Will keep you updated.

With love

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Anna - wow so many embies!  I bet you are sooooo over the moon with those.  Monday will be here before you know it.  Do you have so long to wait then when they are at blastocyst stage and put in before you do your test??  Both times with me they were only 2 day 4 cell embryos but i didnt realise you could do it differently.  I know how long that 2ww can be (19 days at hull clinic - they are mean!).

Hope everyone has a fab easter, we are going to have a barbecue if the weather holds up.  Am going to treat myself to some no-alcohol lager so at least i feel like i am having a drink.

cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya Cat

They still make you do a day 18 test!  Nightmare.

I dont know about you but in the run up to EC & ET you have that many appointments, contacts with the clinic then in the 2ww (the worst part) you have nothing and I find that I feel completely lost!  I would love to have HCG Blood Test at different stages in the 2ww just to see if anything is happening but unfortunately they dont do it.  However I do work in a surgery now so am going to try and sweet talk one of the nurses to do my bloods!

Enjoy your BBQ.  Looks like weather will be staying like this! x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Anna you are lucky if you can wangle a blood test before due date.

I started testing 13 days after egg retrieval and every day after that until day 19 and they were all positive so i cheat too!  I think its the only way of getting through it all.  I know what you mean though about suddenly having no appointments.  When i rang up to say I got the BFP on test day Denise said just come in and collect more crinone and we will see you in 5 weeks for a scan.  I was like OH MY GOD what do i do now!!! I only ended up having my bloods taken because i had a bit of spotting and begged them to do it!

I dont know what I'll be like after the 9 weeks scan.  Hopefully everything will be OK but then i will have to wait til whenever to see whoever.

I wonder if people who get pregnant on their own have all the same worries we do, guess we will never know!!!

PS had BBQ and ate 2 burgers with tons of cheese and ketchup, 2 sausages, a kebab and about a kilo of salad.  I feel soooooooo bloated!!!!!  We have just been invited out for tea so guess will be doing it all again in about five hours.
Hope everyone is enjoying the cloudy sunshine!

Cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Everyone,  

Hope everyones doing ok on this sunny but chilly friday afternoon!!!

Sorry i havent been on for a while, i went skiing in Andorra last week ( was Fab - best hol ive ever been on! i didnt want to come home   ) and i seem to have spent all this week washing clothes and fighting my way through paperwork!!

I had to go to the clinic on wednesday cos they wouldnt give me a start date until they had checked my tubes for hydros returning, but they said everything looks ok so im going for my down reg appointment on the 17th!!   It all seems so very real now.....i guess i always hoped a miracle would happen and i wouldnt have to go through all this, so now i have a start date im excited, terrified, looking forward to it, but not wanting to do it at the same time.  
Did anyone else feel like this?  The couple of friends who ive told keep saying " arnt you excited?" but im not at all, im dreading it, almost to the point of not wanting to go through with it.  Is this normal? Or did i leave my only sane bit of brain at the top of a snowy mountain?  

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie to say happy belated birthday to Anna.You kept that one quiet didn't you but I suppose you had other things on your mind.



Glad you had a nice day it's a shame you had to work though. 

Hope that 7 month old hasn't run you ragged yet.

Enjoy your choccie everyone. DH said I can have an easter egg on Tuesday when they're half price bloody cheapskate  

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey scooby, I really would try not to worry.  Its really not as bad as everyone thinks it is going to be.  I have seen your history at the bottom of your messages and it seems you have already been through a hell of a lot which sounds a lot worse to me than what the IVF is like.

The down reg drugs arent too bad.  Once you get injecting and into a routine its fine.  The side effects arent too horrible - you will be fine.  The stimming doesnt take too long and your eggs will be out before you know it and then it will be all over.  I think its about 6 weeks from start to finish which flies by believe me.

You can have as much support as you need for everyone at the clinic and of course us riff raff on here.

At least you are rested and relaxed after your hols.  Try not to worry about the hydros either, i get them and it wasd touch and go whether i could finish my cycle three days before egg retrieval but i decided to do it anyway and as you can see i am now seven weeks 2 days pregnant.

Keep in touch

Cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Haha Sarah - LMAO at your DH!!!!  I actually went to Boots today and they are buy one get one free so get him there tomorrow!!!  I came home today and my DP had eaten all of my Mini Eggs!  Greedy sod!  They are my fave!  Thank you for the birthday wishes.  Yep, a lot going on this year so birthday was a bit strange but a good day, even tho I am still a little sore!

Cat - I will defo be an early tester!  I cant help it.  I know some people want to keep the dream alive but I am just so impatient.  I am defo gonna sweet talk the nurses at my surgery to taking my bloods!  I might persuade them with some half price Easter egg's like Sarah's DH!  It's also interesting that you have blocked tubes and a query over a hydro.  I am exactly the same altho didnt have any of it when I first started IVF.

Scooby - good luck with your cycle!  People react differently to the drugs but I am sure you will be amazed at how well you cope.  For me I hate the DRing part cos it seems like ages to get going with the stimulation jabs...then outta nowhere it's here!

Love to all you other girls.

x

PS Pi30 - keep an eye out for the postman on Tuesday x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya Anna 
glad to hear you had a great birthday and got spoilt, you deserve it  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
great news on fertilisation results   
wishing you all the luck in the world for ET on monday 
will be thinking of you 
i know what you mean about denise she is wonderfull she did my last transfer and i got a bfp so she always has a special place in my heart 

hiya scooby 
nice to see you posting lots of luck for your forthcomming cycle 
sending you lots of pos+++++++++++++++++++++++++++ vibes 

Happy Easter to everybody 
hope you all have a lovely time 
its my birthday on monday so hoping dh has plans to take me out 
lye for now 
luv vee xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Just noticed there's a lot of aries people ( arians ? ). Im an aries too. Are we meant to get on?  or is it best to stay away from each other  
No, I haven't got anything better to do. Sophie's fallen asleep on me so I can't move. ( that's my excuse anyway )  

Take care everyone
Sarah x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Guys,
Mt gos i am so knackered. Just got back from looking after my nephews in Brid- taking them swimming and making an easter cake- I dont know how my sis copes I cannot keep up.

Its dp's birthday today so we are going for a meal at Giant Panda on Princes ave tonight. Its a chinese... and never been before, so hope its good I am soooo hungry. We tried to get in at Marakesh Avenue also on Princes Ave- the moroccan place but it was fully booked, but I have heard its fab. Anyone been yet?

Whats everyone else up to?

Take care everyone
Love Claire


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Claire how was the meal? I've never been there before. Hope you didn't eat too much and squash that bubba of yours    I'm quite into Mimosa on Beverly Road at the mo I havent been to the moroccan place but will be interested to see whether anyone has. 
I love going out for meals.

Good luck to Anna for tomorrow. Are you taking any time off work?

Hi to everyone enjoy your day

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Awaiting my call from Caroline the Embryologist to see how the little babies are today.  Hope they have snuggled up warm overnight and continued to divide      

Sarah I have the full week off work.  DP is having to go to France as his sweetheart of a Dad has been unwell.  I wish I could go too but it will be too much for me and I dont want to look back and wonder what if, if that test doesnt show positive   .

Im a bit worried as it is cos seem to have got a little cough and keep spluttering every few minutes!  What if I dislodge them when they go back?!  I know everyone says that they are tight in there (as like in a jam sandwich) but all the videos etc I have seen on the net dont show that!  It looks like there is plenty of space to move about!!  Paranoia!!  

It's another gorgeous day.  Doesnt everything feel so much better with the sun shining?  Here is to it lasting.   

Take care girls

Anna x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Can you believe someone has messed up my lucky 777 bubbles despite the clear notice asking them not to!  And can you believe I am in a right panic over bubbles!  

Please if you have time could you get them looking good again.  I hate being out of sync!  And I need all the luck I can get.

x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello Hello

Giant Panda was fantastic- I didn't realise but they are an All you can eat restaurant!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

For £12 each we got loads of starters- tempura with chilli dip, mushrooms in satay, seaweed, crispy duck pancakes, prawns etc etc, then for the mains- loads of different meals in different sauces and side dishes - aubergine in blackbean sauce, tofu in szechuan sauce, chow mein etc ( Gosh about 15 dishes in total) then we chose about 5 different rice /noodle dishes!!!!!!

I am now so fat...............what a greedy pig- of by the way there were 6 of us so i didn't eat all that just to myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What has everyone else been up to?
oh and has anyone else got any restaurant recommendations
Love Claire


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya Claire

Mmmmm food!  I love eating!  And sleeping!

My restaurant recommendations are Lazaats and Boars Nest.  Yummy.

Well had the call from Caroline.  Seven embryos are still developing.  Hard to grade at this stage as you can no longer count the cells.  She thinks ET will be Tuesday.  So another couple of days to hold on before we get news.  Please keep praying that I get to ET with a couple of fab blasts.

Love to you all x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

anna we are all thinking of you and keeping our fingers and toes crossed.

xx cat xx


----------



## iceier (Jan 29, 2007)

hi everyone

just want to say that i am thinking of u anna 
well i had a pretty scary week last week as i started bleeding really heavily i counldnt believe it, it was just out of the blue. i am now 11 weeks my hubby took me straight to the hospital where i had  tests done which all came back fine i was told try not to worry as i didnt have any pain or clots but i just wanted to see everything was all right i was then sent for a scan straight away and we saw the baby moving loads it was such a relief. i was told it can be quite common to bleed in the first trimestar they dont no the cause. i have still been bleeding on and off for the last week but it is getting less and less. 
well hope u all ad a good easter and got plenty of eggs. iv just been relaxing but eaten plenty cant fit into any of my normal clothes now, but did seem to put weight on during the treatment aswell. well enjoy the rest of the hol


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Iceier that must have been really scary-glad you saw your bubba wriggling

Hope everyone's been enjoying the bank holiday- I've been to Scarborough today it was lovely- a bit busy though. I ended up getting a bit of pram rage.   Was just getting my own back after years of having my ankles rammed  

Good luck for tomorrow Anna  

Take care everyone

Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello girls

Just a quickie from me to say that we now have 2 blasts on board.  Picked the kids up yesterday morning at 10am.  

I am now resting as much as I can.  

One little question tho for any of you that has used Crinone.  I have been using cyclogest from EC to ET (hate it tho cos makes me sore) and am now on Crinone.  Anyway, no bleeding, cramps etc in between EC and ET but last night at about 3am I was woken by an AFish type cramp in what I would say is my left side of my womb.  Does the crinone make you cramp?  I know it is really too early for implantation but then wondered maybe they were changing cells and that caused the cramp?  Who knows, I could sit and think about it all day long!  Infact I do!

Love to you all

Anna 

PS Icier sorry to hear about your bleeding.  My bessie mate had same thing from about 6 weeks to 14 weeks and now has the most gorge little boy! xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Anna

I've not used crinone so hopefully someone else will help you. Hopefully it's a sign that the embies are looking around for the best place to settle for the next 9 months  

Did you get any frosties?

Get plenty of rest and take care

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well done anna!

I am on the dreaded crinone too, have been since transfer day so it would make it 39 days so far.  I hate the darn stuff although its obviously doing its job.  I have been getting the pains the top of my thighs in my groin areas on a daily basis since starting the stuff but now denise says its because my womb is expanding.  I tend to get very itchy down there if you know what i mean.

Cant wait to be off the stuff so i can start wearing nice knickers again!

Think I have to take it until 10 weeks or something, not sure but dont care if it works.

Hope you are resting anyway.  Day time telly isnt up to much is it??

Have really bad sickness today, i feel as though my head is on a another planet.

How is everyone else today - i hope you all had good easters.

PS has anyone been to the pregnancy and baby show at the Birmingham NEC before?  Its on in may and thought about going but just wondered if anyone else had been so i know its any good or not??

Take care 

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

Nope..not been to any baby shows- I would spend far too much- baby buying is addictive. I think you can get a lot of freebies at these shows though as well.

Sorry you're suffering with sickness it can get you down can't it ? What amazed me was that I was feeling/being sick but I was absolutely starving at the same time  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya icier 
sorry to hear about your scarexxxxxxxx
glad all is well with bubba   you must have been so scred 

hiya sarah 
i was in scarborough too on monday u never know we might have passed eachother lol 
i know whatg you mean about pram rage it was soooooooooooo busy 

hiya cat
sorry to hear about the sickness you will start to feel better round about the 12 wk mark 

hiya Anna 
CONGRATULATIONS on making it to the 2ww 
i have everything crossed this is the lucky one for you hun you so deserve it                  
sorry i cant help with your question i havent taken that before 
who did your transfer was it denise ? when is test date for you 
take things easy 

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

anna1979 said:


> One little question tho for any of you that has used Crinone. I have been using cyclogest from EC to ET (hate it tho cos makes me sore) and am now on Crinone. Anyway, no bleeding, cramps etc in between EC and ET but last night at about 3am I was woken by an AFish type cramp in what I would say is my left side of my womb. *Does the crinone make you cramp?*


Yes, Crinone can make you cramp and have AF/pg like symptoms...its a progesterone supplement just like cyclogest and gestone, just in a different form.

I've used cyclogest and crinone...separately and together and they both have similar side effects and symptoms.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

MrsMc - Didnt get any frosties this time, although there were a couple of extra blasts that were lagging behind the embryologists dont freeze them.  We do have 5 in storage tho.  Not that we are gonna need them!  

Ooo Cat - just enjoy that sickness, it means the baby is growing nice and strong for you!  Easy for me to say huh?!  Dry toast, sips of water and lay still!!

Vee - Prof did my transfer.  I even got a pic of them snuggling inside.  So nice to keep looking at it.  My test date is 26 April.  Can you believe it!  18 days from transfer!  So not fair.

Natasha - thanks for the crinone advice!  It's the only one I have used so far!  I used Utrogestan and Gestone on previous attempts so sat reading the instructions for 20 mins last night!  What did you think to the crinone?  I read some research that it can also reduce NK Cells in the womb.  

I've been completely resting since yesterday!  DP is going mad because my bottom is making all sorts of smells!  I keep telling him its the progesterone but he doesnt believe me!  Men eh.  Anyway we have our air freshener on to cover any unpleasantries!  I've been listening lots to my relaxation CD (thanks Claire) and not back at work til Monday so plan on doing next to nothing til then.  

Take care everyone...

Anna x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh god cant believe I typed the above about the progesterone smells!     Such a lady  

Well my embies should be implanting over the next few days      

I'm trying not to read into any twinges cos I know its the drugs!

Love to you all x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello Girlies,

I am having a lazy afternoon today after returning my nephew to Brid to his mum- so am soooooo tired ...again!!!!  Still haven't got an easter egg of DP- so if he doesn't come home with one today he is seriously for it!!!  

I was surprised to get an appointment through to see Mr Maguiness, in 3 weeks time, does anyone know what it might be about. I know ivf ladies get followed up but mine was a natural BFP... so wondering what its all about!!!!


Anna- Brilliant to hear about you getting 2 blasts, they must be super good quality, and at the moment everything has got to be in your favour!!! Thanks for the pressie and card- you are ace!!!!!!!  Not sure about the prog!!! but Minxy seems to know her onions.... are you having to use them vaginally.... What a nightmare!!

Icieir- What a worry you have had- has the bleeding stopped now then?  I suppose that you wont be having a 12 week scan then if you have had an 11 week one? I am also putting on weight but not worring about it- still no bump though Boo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Although i can recommend Mothercare early term jeans(£20) for when you are to fat to get into your normal ones and not big enough for maternity trousers!!!

CAT- oh dear nightmare progesterone, I have only ever taken it for 2 weeks max but it was a total nightmare... bad news as well, my friend who got BFP with ivf had to take it until she was 14 weeks!! aaaaagggghhhhhhh- say goodbye to sexy underwear for about erm......... 2 years!!!!!

MRSMC- totally know what you mean about feeling sick and starving hungry at the same time- how strange is that!!!!

Vee Bee- Hi Hun- Are you crazy doing Seaside on a Bank Holiday!!!!!!!!!!

Scooby Doo- where are you!!!!!!!!!


Take care all
Love Claire


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

I think i may have found a cure for morning sickness - smooth peanut butter on cremated crumpets.  Hurrah!  

Today I am thinking i will have to go bra shopping at the weekend as i now only have two that fit me and i am sick of rinsing them out and hanging them on the radiator for the next day!!

Anna - yes your embies should be snuggling in nicely soon.  I thought you would be able to test a few days earlier than me who only had a 4 cell embies.  I dont understand all this technology stuff!!  I must admit when i was on the 2ww i wondered what every little twinge was and analysed it about 5 million times.


Iceier - Did you have your 11 weeks scan with the midwifery section or the IVF clinic??  I have mine next week at 9 weeks with the IVF clinic just wondered whether or not they would let me have another when i have been booked in or not.  I have been sent my first appointment with the midwife but its not until i am 13 weeks which i thought was weird cos in my books it says you have the nuchal translucency scan between 10 and 12 weeks.  Dont know whether to ring and query it or not.

MRSMC - I have been feeling sick and starving at the same time too.  This morning sickness has not put me off eating at all.  To be honest, nothing every does put me off food, which is probably why i have put weight on already.

Claire - my hubby didnt get me an easter egg either (i am a bit off choccy) but he could have got me some haribo!!!

Cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hello Everyone!!

Sorry im not a regular poster, im self employed and find it hard to find 10 minutes to myself.  
Thankyou for your messages of support when i was having a bit of a wobble last week,   not sure what was wrong with me,   think im just apprehensive about starting treatment ( worrying about the needles...!   ) DH works long and wierd hours so no chance of him helping, i'll have to do them myself & even if he was home, my 6'3 husband, who does an extremely dangerous job for a living is reduced to a sweaty panicky mess at the mere sight of a needle... 

I had my ultrasound last week, and everything looks good, no sign of any returning hydros.    Dawn gave me my dates too!!  I have my down reg appointment and mock ET next tuesday!    And then first scan on the 4th May!!  OMG!!!  

I have been to visit my friend today who had a baby boy last October   ( im ashamned to say i   have managed to avoid her since then cos i was scared i would cry when i saw her baby), but her baby was so adorable and i felt nothing but happiness for her   and wierdly enough didnt feel horribly jealous like i thought i would.  

I never got an easter egg either from DH!!  I went to buy one yesterday from tesco ( yeah i know im a cheapskate- waiting till easter is over till i buy an egg!!) i thought there would be loads of cheap eggs - NOT ONE!!! So i bought a packet of them new Magnum Equador Dark Choc ice creams instead.  Mmmmmmm!! Would recommend them any day of the week  !! 

Hope everyones doing ok, i promise to try and log on more often!!

Love to you all
S
xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

cat
you might not get a 12 week scan (boo) my friend didn't, as they say that if the pregnancy has been confirmed as viable, its not necesary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wonder what they will do for you!!
love pi


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

I think I had a booking appt with the midwives ( cant remember how many weeks I was ) it was at the sure start centre on 21st ave in hull. They didn't scan me but listened to the heartbeat. I didn't get my 12 week scan until 15 weeks- I rang them  ( women and childrens )and they said they were very busy and that was the earliest they could scan me. It was torture as my other scan was at 6 weeks.

I had very good antenatal care at my gps- I went every month and you got to listen to the heartbeat everytime.

P.s- peanut butter on crumpets-think i'll just take your word for it!

Hi Scooby- it's perfectly normal to feel apprehensive. The injections really aren't that bad it's the thought of them that can be worse. I must admit I was very scared the first few times - I inject people all the time in my job but it was so weird injecting myself.  LOL at your dh. 

Pi - wonder what your appointment is about?

Anna - I too was wondering why you don't test earlier with blasts. Hope you are ok STOP ANALYSING THOSE TWINGES-IT'S FAR TOO EARLY!!! ( although I was exactly the same )

Hi Vee, Icier
All the best everyone
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Anna 
Sorted your bubbles out. Someone had messed with them again


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

girls I am so worried

about three hours ago i started with really bad lower abominal pain behind my public bone that wont go away.  It really is quite bad.  I havent had any bleeding but am checking regularly.  I am panicking i'm going to miscarry.

Has this happened to anyone before.

Cat x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Cat honey.  Hope you are ok but I bet it is just your little one growing bigger and putting pressure on your bits.  I think it's normal to have aches and pains chick.  Honestly.

Sarah - thanks for sorting my bubbles out.  I was gutted when I lost my 777, I would like to think that whoever did it was not being spiteful tho.  I mean, it clearly said leave me 777 alone!!!  Thanks tho hun.

Let us know how you are Cat.

Love

Anna x

PS - Woke up with pulling pain in my tummy button and got excited but then realised it was wind.  So hard not to analyse! x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Cat
Let us know how you are today.... I had quite a lot of aches and pains in the first couple of months... with hindsight they were growing pains but at the time i was convinced that i was having a miscarriage, or ten..........

If the pain continues why not ring your doc!!!!!!

Love Claire


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Morning all

I feel a lot better this morning and I think like Anna i had wind!!!  perhaps with some growing pains mixed in.  I havent had pain like that for years it was like the worst period ever but no bleeding.  Bizarre.

Thinking about it though, yesterday I ate 2 plums, 2 apples, some grapes and had a jacket potato with carrotts and peas for my tea so maybe I overdosed on the whole fibre thing!  Whoops.  I am trying to be so careful with what i eat to get all the right nutrients etc but maybe went a little far yesterday.

Lovely day today have been reading a book in the garden and playing with my cat.

Got my midwife letter through this morning.  I have another scan the week after next at castle hill and then my booking appointment with the midwife is at newington health centre on anlaby road.  I think its that new posh looking building.  Rang up castle hill to see if i needed the scan the week after my IVF one and they said yes because IVF is totally separate and will be looking at different things.  So thats quite cool really - i get to have two scans!

Anna - hope you are behaving yourself and not overdoing things.  Enjoy the time off while it lasts.  At least you have nice weather.

CAt xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Anna and Cat

Good job it's a nice  day and you can have your windows and doors open with all that wind  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Haha Sarah!  Glad Cat has joined me tho and I aint the only one!

Well I rang Denise this morning.  And because I am neurotic and this is our last cycle she has agreed to do a blood test for us next Wednesday, 18 April.  It will tell us if something is happening and we are pregnant or if our little blasts tried to implant.

Please keep your fingers crossed for us.

Love

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey anna that will be a lucky day to have your bloods done cos thats the date I am having my first scan so it must be lucky!!

At least you dont have to wait so long.  Its agonising isnt it!!!

EVERYONE has their fingers crossed so dont worry.

cat xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi just a quick post as i am tired and need a nap! i have been for my 12 wk scan this morning and everything is fine, thank god! i was so worried, i am measuring 12+5 instead of 12+3 but they arent moving my dates as they said because my DP is 6"3 it could just be that he/she is slightly "taller" so to speak, he was also 10lb 10 when he was born but i am trying not to think about that! hope everyone is doing ok, anna i am so thinking about you hun! i will put the pic up later when i scan it on the pc. love to all, rach.xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Aw Cat that is gonna be a great day then!  I bet your little one is now a big one...from all that stretching he or she has been doing!

Rach OMG 10lb10oz!  It will all be worth it and what goes in must come out!  So pleased your scan went well.

Thanks for thinking about me and keeping everything crossed.  I have so many people behind me and am so chuffed.  My friend text me today and said if it doesnt work this time it is an absolute travesty and I think she is right.  

I just had a surprise visit from my brother and his 'friend who is a girl' - they dont wanna be labelled apparently!!  So funny.  And really funny how they got together cos she is actually the daughter of one of my very good friends and they met in a club on NYE not knowing that they had a mutual connection in me.  Anyway, I look like poop!  No make up on and doing the proper Ugly Betty look!  They dont know about the treatment so had to blag it and say I was just having a lazy day!

Have you pregnant ladies seen www.visembryo.com - it shows stage by stage development of your babies.

Loads o' lurve!

A x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Rach- glad your scan went well 10lb 10 ...ouch! Will pop back later and see the piccie I bet you saw such a difference.

Anna - that's good of the clinic to do a bloodtest cos 18 days is ridiculous isn't it?

Cat - it still sounds like there's 2 in there to me -didn't you have high hcg levels? and now lots of stretching pains.

Fingers crossed for the 18th Cat and Anna not long now although it must seem like a lifetime to you both.

Hi everyone else

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

Rach - 10 lb 10!!!!  Thats more than enough to bring tears to your eyes.  Its great to hear all is going well. love the pic.

Had a look at the embryo website anna mentioned its really cool.  I bought one of those pregnancy and baby magazines too and it tells you exactly whats happening to the baby on a weekly basis so that was interesting.

Sarah you have stressed me out.  I am convinced there is only one in there now whereas hubby thinks there are two.  Not long to find out tho!

Cat xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Evening girls! hows everyone?

Good luck cat for your scan on the 18th
anna, hun i have so got my fingers crossed for you they are turning blue, how are you feeling?
Pi, i bet you are getting big now! hows things? hope you are well.

Well the scan was ace today, he/she was jumping around all over and shuffling into different positions, we also got to see some finger sucking! he/she also stayed still when it was time for the measurements..lol so we had more time watching the little displays, also was posing for pics, we couldnt choose one so i asked her to print all of them off, so we ended up with a pic with him/her sucking its fingers,one rubbing its forehead and one laying down, i cant believe how much they grow! i was looking at my other scan pics from 5 wks then 8 wks then todays, its amazing what a difference there is...oh well enough waffling from me.xxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Rach did you have all yours scans at the IVF unit??  Do they give you the scan pics free or do you need to buy the tokens from the machines around the womens and children's hospital??  Thought i better check before wednesday!

Dont you think its amazing the beanies can do all this amazing stuff at 12 weeks.  Wow

Cat


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh so much good luck for wednesday then Anna.... if this does not work for you this time then there is something wrong in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I still have a depressing lack of bump although i really should not complain as I am sure i will be getting big enough soon.

Love Claire


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Claire you are teeny weeny anyway hun but when your bump comes I bet it will be HUGE!!!!  You will need a little frame to stop you from toppling over!!!

Do you know what, I agree with you.  If we dont get lucky this time there really is something wrong in the world.  

Loadsa love

Anna x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Cat, i had one done at the ivf unit, they gave me 2 free ones and the rest i had done in Grimsby (i live there) and i paid £3 each for them, we dont have the token machine in the new unit so the scan ladie prints them off, puts them in little folders and you pay her.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Rach!

Cant believe i will have some pics on wednesday.  Wednesday night will probably be driving round showing everyone!!!

Lovely day, but i think the sunshine makes me feel more icky than no sunshine.  Had to eat dry crackers whilst hanging the washing out!

How are you doing anna??  Not long to wait now.  Hope you have plenty of things organised to keep you occupied this weekend.

My hubby volunteered to do all the cleaning today but after seeing his attempts at dusting think i'll be doing it again when he goes out later.  Arent i mean??!!

Hope everyone else is ok

Cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Morning!

I hate the 2ww!  It's awful.  I will be completely honest, I am reading into everything!  I have had a lot of dizzyness since yesterday (even when laying down!), feeling icky etc etc.  The medication we have to take is so cruel to mimick pregnancy symptoms isnt it.  Arrrggh!

Anyway, DP has gone to France to see his parents.  He is back Monday.  I am missing him like crazy but at least dont feel guilty anymore cos he has been busying himself whilst I have been completely resting!  Only getting up for food and wee's!  I have done absolutely everything right again this cycle so really would not know what to do next if we get a BFN.  Im sick to death of pineapple juice too!

Oh Cat I am so excited for you to see your little baby(s)!  I know what you mean about cleaning.  My house is sooooooo not up to my standards at the min.  For once tho I am sitting back and ignoring the bits of fluff on the carpet and the fact that the bath needs a good scrub!  Mucky cow aint I?!  

Well I hope the quietness on this board means that everyone is having lots of fun with their bumps and babies in the sunshine.  It's gorge again in Costa Del Ull.

Lots of love to everyone

Anna xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

Just to warn you-we parked where mothercare and toys r us is this morning and walked into town when we came back we had got a parking fine  . There is apparently CCTV watching people if you leave your car there and don't go into the shops. It cost us 40 quid. I wouldn't mind but we went into mothercare when we came back we just didn't want to leave stuff in the boot whilst we nipped into town.

Anyway not doing much else- just watching hubby gardening- I hate it. I've also turned into a paranoid mother and i'm freaking out everytime a bit of sun goes on Sophie. The poor girl's covered in sun cream, has a hat on, a parasol on her pram and is sat under a huge parasol! What am I going to be like when she's running around in the sun?

Anna take it easy and forget the housework.

Hope everyone's having a nice day 

sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh what a nightmare Sarah.  Forty quid.  

Hehe you will have Sophie in a wetsuit and balaclava soon!  Dont blame you tho, sun aint good for little uns is it.  Saying that we were all left to run around in next to nothing as kids with no suncream!  I mean, what is all that about!  

I cant believe I am back at work on Mon.  This week has gone surprisingly fast.  Roll on Wednesday I say for Cat's scan and my bloods.

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey anna that is so a good sign that you are getting dizziness.  That is the first thing I noticed about 7 days after i have my transfer which was 9 days after egg collection so a bit before where you are now.  I was in beverley with my mum and it just came over me from nowhere and i had to sit down and then it happened again and again after that.  My mum was convinced at that point that the treatment had worked because those were the symptoms she had in both her pregnancies much before she missed her period.

Bet the pineapple isnt doing much for the wind situation!!!

Sarah - i hate gardening too but have excuse now - the risk of toxoplasmosis!!  Gets me out of it everytime.

I have just made my hubby drive all the way to pizza hut to pick me up a veggie hot one (I soooooooo needed it!) and when it came it was rubbish.  I am gutted.  I had craved it all day!!

love to all

cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Aw Cat, its funny you should say about the wind!     Lets just say DP will be glad he aint sharing a bed with me!  

Your poor DH!  Mind you, a veggie hot one.  Think you should open the windows tonight too!  

I am desperate to know what is going on in my tum.  Roll on the days where they invent some sort of camera to see what is going on in there.  I mean, if I was a scientist, I would be scanning regularly after ET to see what happens in there in the event of a BFN or BFP.  

It sounds silly but I am so glad I am going to the Unit on Wednesday.  We have all the appointments and scans leading up to the procedures and then nothing!  It's lonely!!!  

I just watched Grease and was p!ssing myself at some of the states that auditioned!!!  Hehe.  

Anyway have a pleasant evening.  I just had a big bowl of posh vanilla icecream then worried that it might make the babies cold!

Love

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

No no no dont worry about the icecream.  When we were stimming, on the news a reporter was going on about women that eat ice cream once a week whilst trying to get pregnant are more likely to succeed than those who dont.  I'm not a big lover of ice cream but off hubby went to sainsburys and got me a few tubs!!!  Its not just ice cream either its full fat dairy produce.  I think we ended up having full fat milk for about three weeks (yuck) but hey desperate measures and all that. 

Google it and see what it says if you dont believe me!!  Your baby's wont be cold i'm sure.

cat x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ooooo Cat, you are right.  Gonna go and get the tub out of the freezer again


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Where are you all?!  Sat in the beer garden?!  

Well I am back at work tomorrow and not looking forward to it at all!  

I am feeling REALLY hopeful this cycle.    I feel different and am having some symptoms although am also aware that it could be the medication     .  This cycle just feels different.    I so hope I am not heading for a fall.  I have done absolutely everything right.  Listened to my relaxation/hypno CD each day, rested completely, pineapple juice, eaten well etc etc.

Please please keep your fingers crossed for us (I know you are anyway so dunno why I feel the need to reiterate it!).  

Hope you are all ok

Love

Anna x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya all

What a great weekend its been!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So sunny- feeling really summery now although i think the weather is going to get worse again this week.

Cat- Vegi hot one......................mmmmm never had one of those must try one they sound delish!!!!

Anna- I am due back at work tomorrow too after 1 week off, gosh how depressing!!!!!!!!!  Am really excited for you theough... hopefully being at work will help pass the time till Wed! What time do you go and get your bloods done hun?

Love Claire


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Awww that was a lovely sunny post!

Bloods are first thing in the morning then presume will hear late afternoon.  Will update you all as soon as I can.

Love

A x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

Beer garden ............ i wish!!!

We still have our fingers and toes crossed for you anna dont worry.  Think its for the best going back to work, cos you will have less time to think about it.  Do you ring up for the blood tests about 2 ish on wednesday.  Will your partner be with you??

I am worried cos my symptoms seem to have subsided today, i havent felt sick or dizzy at all today although I have had indigestion really bad.  I have never really had that before, had to lie down for a bit!  Roll on that scan!

Claire it wont be so bad going back to work if the weather is gonna be rubbish.  I cant believe hot it has been today.  I so need to get some summer clothes!

take care all

cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Cat your symptoms will probably subside from now cos your pregnancy is established.  Try not to worry hun.  My SIL lost all her symptoms at about the stage you are at now.  And the pic of my niece is in my profile!  

Thanks for keeping everything crossed for me.  I dont know about the procedures for the bloods til Wednesday.  I presume that I have to ring for them mid afternoon.  I am gonna get some time off in the afternoon so that I am at home if its bad news.  I think it will be inconclusive tho.  I think they will advise me to keep on the meds and test again etc.  

Dorothy Perkins has loads of lovely summery clothes at the mo.  Lovely fresh colours and not too expensive seen as they aint gonna fit you for long!!!  

xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hellooooooooooooooo

You are NOT kidding about needing summer clothes  Cat- I have only 1 pair of black trousers that fit me so am looking online now to see if i can get some bargains!!!!!!

Blooming marvelous have a sale on!!!!

Will save u my maternity gear if you like Anna!!!!!!!!!!!!


Love Claire


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ooo Claire, think I am about 2 sizes bigger than you and you are 4 months pregnant!!!

You can borrow all my clothes now for when you are about to pop!!  Size 14 hun!!!  

Have a look at Mamas and Papas too they have some ultra trendy maternity clothes.  Really nice stuff for showing off your bumps cos cant imagine any of you being chav mums with tracky bottoms and crop tops!  Very Vicky Pollard!!  xx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
well you all sound like youe enjoying the sun its great isnt it 

Anna 
wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle     you have a great positive attitude keep it going you are doing sooooooo well i have EVERYTHING  crossed for the bloods on wed 
 its a shame you are back to work on monday booooooooooooo pull a sicky i give you permission OK !! hee hee take care hun you have to many people supporting you all our good luck wishes should do the trick for you xxxxxxxxxxxx

hiya cat 
try not to worry about lack of symptums hun 
i didnt have any till i was 10 wks then wham it hit me i started been sick and that went right on till Sophia was born i know how you are feeling hun as you have waited so long to get a bfp you are so desperate for symptums to ease your mind and believe it is really true !!!!!!!!!!!!! it will all sink in hun when you have your scan esp when they tell you there are 2 in there lol
take care hun xxxxxxxxxxx

hiya pi 
booooooooooooo to going back to work too !!!!!!! 
hows the bump comming on have you posted any pics anywhere i love bump pics 

hiya to all the other girls 
hope you have been enjoying the sun 

i am sorry i dont get online as much Sophia tyres me out she is 16 months now and into EVERYTHING 
and so funny she is just learning animal noises and doing really well here fave is a cheeky monkey lol
we went to honeysuckle farm last week and i have to agree with you anna it was fantastic 
i highley reccomend it to anybody 
i have now got my clomid so waiting for AF to start hope it works    i really dont know if i am ready to do a fet cycle again i have been putting it off all year i dont know suppose i am scared 
oh well enough of me rambeling on 
bye for now 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Vee so glad you and Sophie enjoyed Honeysuckle Farm!  She sounds absolutely adorable (and she looks it too!).

Fingers crossed for your clomid!  I know what you mean about being scared of cycling again.  I seem to get myself just right emotionally and then go into another cycle only for it to be tipped upside down again.  But not this time.

Well my stomach has blown up huge tonight.  I look 6 months gone...with twins!  I suppose it is just down to the follies etc.  I feel poo too so gonna get an early night.

Dont worry about not being able to get on much Vee.  We all completely understand.  Just so long as you check in now and again and we know you are ok thats what matters.  It's funny how you come protective of people you havent even met and wonder about them isnt it!

Take care girls and sweet dreams

Anna xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

Just showing my face. Sounds like you all had a lovely weekend. We didn't do much just had a barbie and lazed around. 

Bump buddies- George at asda do some nice ( and cheap ) maternity clothes.

Vee - how exciting and scary at the same time. I've got 2 frosties and keep thinking what to do with them. I know I wont be able to destroy them though so maybe in a few years I will be reunited with them- who knows.

Anna and Cat - sounds like you're both just about bearing up. Not long now

Take care everyone

Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Morning all, well it looks to be a nice day again today, we didnt do much yesterday, we were going to go out for dinner but i nipped to Tesco instead and we had a barby, it was like a free for all in there, ppl fighting over bread buns! it seemed everyone was having a barby, it was like pistols at dawn when you got to the salad isle...lol anyone would have thought they had never seen a tub of coleslaw! oh bump buddies....Tesco have some lovely smock tops in oh and 3 quarter leggings (soo comfy)

Hope everyone is well...love rach.x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

All this talk of maternity clothes - i cant wait to get my bump - I WANT IT NOW!!!!!

How has your first day back at work gone anna??  Any symptoms to report??  I felt like it was great news when you said your SIL's symptoms disappeared around the same time as me but guess what - today they are back with a vengeance, whatever i eat, drink or do i feel sick/queasy/dizzy.  I feel better in my head knowing i have my symptoms back tho!!

Have been looking at the blooming marvellous sale online like you said claire and have seen some really nice stuff.  I darent indulge just yet though (will wait til after scan on wed) but then i shall be flexing the old maestro!!  Have a wedding to go to next month when i will be 14 ish weeks but obvioulsy dont know how big i will be then but doubt i will be fitting into anything suitable in my wardrobe the way things are going.

whats happened to the weather??

cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

I didnt go to work.  I bloated up last night and felt poo.

I also did a test this morning and it was negative.  Why oh why oh why oh why.

I know there is still some hope that it may turn positive and I desperately hope that it does.

The medication is so cruel isnt it to trick me into believing I could be pregnant.  DP doesnt know and I have no intentions of telling him.  He will go mad!  So gonna have to go to work tomorrow and pinch a test from there cos he will know that the clinic wouldnt give us a clearblue!

Please keep praying for a miracle for me girls.

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Anna        and also  

You know yourself that it is far too early. We read so many stories on here about people getting bfn and then bfps. Now you've made yourself feel worse haven't you? ( have I told you off enough yet ?)

Seriously though, I don't even know if they will have implanted yet will they? 

I'm praying that you get some answers on wednesday.

Take care and NO MORE PEE STICKS!!!

Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Sarah!  I know I am really bad but the suspense is killing me.

Well they would be 12 days old today so they should have implanted by now.  Although from info on the net today is about the last day of implantation.  I just have to sit tight and wait for Wednesday's bloods dont I.

So frustrating.

Thank you for the hug tho!  

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Anna you are exactly the same as me hun.  No  patience whatsoever!  I did my first test at 12 days after egg collection and it was negative and then again after 14 days it was positive but so, so faint it was very questionable.  You have definately tested too early honey thats all so you have nothing to worry about.  

You have to promise us no more tests - wait to see denise on wednesday!!!!  (its so hard i know xxx)

On my first cycle of IVF in 2005 i got one of those tests you can use up to 4 days before your period is due so clever me bought one and did it four days before the clinic told me to do it and it was a negative so we went out to thai house to console ourselves and got severely drunk on red wine, only to do another test on the day and for it to be positive.  How silly did i feel then!!!!!

we are all praying for you anna and we will all be logging on wednesday afternoon to hopefully see your big BFP announcement!!

love to all

cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks girls.  I really hope you are right.

My lovely DP got home and surprised me with Perfume and a Teddy for the 'kids'.  I just crumbled.  But didnt tell him why!  I just said I was scared of it not working again.

Twelve embryo's have been put in my tum and not one so far wanted to stick around.  Im dreading going back to work with all the patients that get caught pregnant despite the fact that they weigh 5 stone and are hooked on Class A's.  

Only 2 more sleeps til Denise my saviour sorts me out!

Love
Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

God i sooooo know what you mean about people that dont deserve to get pregnant getting pregnant.

I work in law doing care work (social services etc) where kids are constantly taken off their parents for whatever reason and they just dont care.  They churn out babies like nobodies business and it used to get me really down.  As soon as one kid is removed and adopted out they go on to have another with some other dodgy bloke and the history repeats itself.

Try not to think about it.  Your partner is home now and it sounds like he is lovely so why not try and relax (put your CD on or something) cos worrying really wont help you.  You need to be calm and save all your energy up for wednesday when you can open all the windows and tell everyone you have a BFP!!!
I will expect to hear you from my house (LOL)

Cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Aw thanks Cat.  Just had a nice shower (yep still no baths!) and we are gonna settle down in front of the TV and have a cuddle.  Just imagining the Christmas Tree up and a lovely Moses Basket in the corner!

Take care hun.

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

If its any consolation - i still darent have a bath!!!!

Showers all the way!!!

Cat x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Aw bless you.  You wont be able to have baths anyway chick.  Your tum will be huge with those TWO growing in there!!!  Will have to get you down at the local swimming baths for your scrub!!  Hehe.  Just kidding.

My friend from school just found out at her 12 week scan that she is having twins!  

Night night x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

Anna 
STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS !!!!!!!!!!!!  
hun what are you like it is still very early hun as you know there is time for the test to turn  
and it has to this IS YOUR time 
the xmas tree with moses basket sounds so lovely 
i am preying for it for you hun 
glad your dp is home now xxx
take care girls 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

lol love the comment on not fitting in the bath hee hee 
i rem it so well not been able to shave my legs and getting dh to do it  
we dont have a shower so had cool baths during my clcle and pregnancy


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92162.new#new


----------

